# 06/17 - Raw Discussion Thread - Stomping Their Way To Them Ratings



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth vs Bryan please!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The 5-way should be good and obviously having Bryan there is a big deal. Hopefully he's used well.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans, Lacey Evans and Lacey Evans.

Hopefully Strowman wins that fatal 5 way. Either Strowman or Miz. That match on RAW will be fun.

R-Truth and Carmella.

So that is 3 things that i'm looking forward on RAW at least. Shane, please go on a vacation this week.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Reports are saying that Lars Sullivan will be a WildCard. I met him at a meet and greet a few weeks ago. He shook my hand.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

In for the Queen










and Corbin and Truth.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Fatal Five should be fun and want Miz to win. However, WWE makes me ask, who's pinning him tomorrow night? :kenny


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Will tune in for The Man. Hopefully Becky breaks Lacey's arm this Monday, then Shane McMahon's. Then hopefully Joe comes in and breaks Shane's neck with the Coquina Clutch. That would make for a perfect RAW.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Honestly with the LACK luster build via both "brands" heading into a soon 2 be ONE time PPV name ala "Fatal Four Way", this entire Stomping Grounds WWE Network special just needs to be, Senior Benjamin......








Also if one wants to see a Tacoma crowd, check out the WWE Network and watch WCW Spring Stampede 1999, it's not full on Russo yet and there's a couple of gems.....

Rey Mysterio vs. Billy Kidman
Fatal Four Way for the WCW Title with an actual SPECIAL guest ref the Macho Man Randy Savage as Sting battles against Flair, Hogan & DDP


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only here for...










Not even sure if they are gonna appear, Peyton has been sick last couple of weeks and not even a part of house shows, so I don't know if that will prevent them from being on tv.

The preview look awful, but that's nothing new :shrug


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a special referee announcement.

how exciting


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Let's go Lacey. She def. bringing sexy back to wwe. :mark Wish they had allowed bryan to make new eco friendly tag titles. Should allow him and rowan to unify the titles just to make their team seem a bigger deal.


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

I think for this week, we should have this thread dedicated to sexy Lacey Evans pics and gifs when the show inevitably sucks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Only watching for Becky Lynch and Daniel Bryan. The rest in my mind is. :sleep


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ref will be Heyman 

Here for Corbin making y’all mad, Lacey, maybe a Bork showup, Bryan (never thought I’d say that), and TRUTH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:yawn

Seriously, good matches aside, do you *honestly* care at this rate?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's sad that this show is in Los Angeles and I have no desire to go see it live.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:




























Definitely not wasting my time watching any of this shit :bosque


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

#BestForBusiness said:


> I think for this week, we should have this thread dedicated to sexy Lacey Evans pics and gifs when the show inevitably sucks.


Kung Fu Lacey


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kung Fu Lacey


Dakota's reaction to Lacey is perfect in that gif :bosque


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's sad that this show is in Los Angeles and I have no desire to go see it live.


It's in Tampa in a few weeks and I specifically told my wife not to get tickets. :miz


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

bradatar said:


> It's in Tampa in a few weeks and I specifically told my wife not to get tickets. :miz


I don't blame you. Watching on Hulu is tough enough and that has the fast forward option.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Dakota's reaction to Lacey is perfect in that gif :bosque


Oh, how I wish she didn't injured and was the one facing Becky instead.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kung Fu Lacey


Alexa Bliss has been doing that on house shows for years. Lacey is a DOG GAMN THIEF :ghost

I'm off work tomorrow, with no plans to go out tonight, yet I have absolutely zero intention of watching this live. It's crazy because just a few years ago I'd be hype af to watch Raw with no work the next day.

I guess I'll check out the Truth and Wyatt stuff on youtube, and read about whatever boring shit they have Bryan and Becky do before deciding if it's worth my time to youtube it. I bet they have Bryan job to that hack Rollins and have Becky doing boring characterless babyface shit "I'm a fighting bland champion and I fight for the fans cheer me cheer me!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha what has happened to Raw. Man, as a loyal habitual watcher they are NO longer must see. Fuck. Bring back the good ol days of good SHIT Vinnie!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Alexa Bliss has been doing that on house shows for years. Lacey is a DOG GAMN THIEF :ghost
> 
> I'm off work tomorrow, with no plans to go out tonight, yet I have absolutely zero intention of watching this live. It's crazy because just a few years ago I'd be hype af to watch Raw with no work the next day.
> 
> I guess I'll check out the Truth and Wyatt stuff on youtube, and read about whatever boring shit they have Bryan and Becky do before deciding if it's worth my time to youtube it. I bet they have Bryan job to that hack Rollins and have Becky doing boring characterless babyface shit "I'm a fighting bland champion and I fight for the fans cheer me cheer me!"


Watching RAW shit faced makes it more tolerable if that means anything to you. I work tomorrow so I can only get stoned as shit which doesn't really help the product anymore. Used to, but it has gotten so abysmal that the weed doesn't even work anymore.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Watching RAW shit faced makes it more tolerable if that means anything to you. I work tomorrow so I can only get stoned as shit which doesn't really help the product anymore. Used to, but it has gotten so abysmal that the weed doesn't even work anymore.


I can confirm this 100%


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I really hope Bray 'debuts' tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

bradatar said:


> I really hope Bray 'debuts' tonight.


He's consistently spoken about the number 8 for a few months, and just did his 8th vignette, so I pray that Bray gets physical tonight. And not in the jazzercise sense, like in the sense of beating somebody senseless. I'd like to see more video packages and backstage segments and interviews and all that, but only in the context of fleshing out what he's doing as a competitor. He needs to get physical tonight and into a ring PRONTO. It can't just be any more talk segments, no matter how clever and well-done and slickly produced they are.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Spoiler: Raw



Apparently Ronda is there today.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140681963998601216


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah



:booklel:booklel:booklel:y2j:y2j:y2j


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This company just keeps going back to what didn't work instead of going in a new direction.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lives in LA, probably just visiting.

The one on one match everyone wanted would be cool for SummerSlam I guess, but doubtful.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that there will be a morbidly obese fan who is either a drag queen not dolled up, or a fat bitch in a ponytail wearing a patriots jersey screaming for Roman Reigns.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do wonder if Ronda will actually appear on the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Am I the only one who does not see Rhonda in that image posted LOL I'm just saying


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seth Rollins Vs. Daniel Bryan Announced For Tonight's WWE RAW


> WWE has announced a non-title match between WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins and SmackDown Tag Team Champion Daniel Bryan for tonight's WWE RAW from the Staples Center in Los Angeles.
> 
> As we've noted, Bryan will be coming to tonight's RAW as one of the Wild Card Rule Superstars. This match comes as Rollins prepares to defend against Baron Corbin at Sunday's WWE Stomping Grounds pay-per-view. Corbin will be revealing the Special Guest Referee for their match on tonight's RAW.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...l-bryan-announced-for-tonight-wwe-raw-655327/


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Bryan?!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Rollins and Bryan?!


I can't wait to see them wrestling tonight. I remember their last one on one encounter in 2013. They had good chemistry and I know their match will be match of the night. roud


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rollins going over Bryan will be eye roll worthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's not going to. Bryan will win via interference from Corbin, and probably his referee.

"OMG! Baron Corbin just destroyed Seth, and he has a crooked referee! Seth is fucked! What will he do this Sunday at Stomping Grounds?!" :cole

Logo, credits, audience yawns.

Also, Bryan fans hating Rollins is funny, given that they're both Indy geeks who can't talk. Hell, Rollins is taller so by your usual logic, you should like him more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

If it makes people angry, I'm all for it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to. Bryan will win via interference from Corbin, and probably his referee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice try but I’m one of the more avid Bryan haters on here. I’ve just learned to appreciate his in ring work. I see your booking or Rowan helping Bryan win though as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, his in ring work is quite good. So what? I thought you guys thought workrate was meaningless. Which.....it is.

He's still as bland as white paint.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gonna be hilarious when Bryan carries spot monkey Seth to a better match than the so called dream match Seth and AJ had together.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not going to. Bryan will win via interference from Corbin, and probably his referee.
> 
> "OMG! Baron Corbin just destroyed Seth, and he has a crooked referee! Seth is fucked! What will he do this Sunday at Stomping Grounds?!" :cole
> 
> ...


Yep, something like that is what I'm thinking, too. A shitbag like Baron Corbin being involved in all of this. Almost as bad Lacey Evans competing for the women's title already when no one cares about her at all.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Yep, something like that is what I'm thinking, too. A shitbag like Baron Corbin being involved in all of this. Almost as bad Lacey Evans competing for the women's title already when no one cares about her at all.




Almost 200 replies in a Lacey bash thread proves people ‘care’ about her. But please, continue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Almost 200 replies in a Lacey bash thread proves people ‘care’ about her. But please, continue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if that's how we measure if a wrestler is cared about, then there are plenty of wrestlers that are 'cared' about then in an era where alot of fans say no one cares about some of today's wrestlers. Interesting.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, his in ring work is quite good. So what? I thought you guys thought workrate was meaningless. Which.....it is.
> 
> He's still as bland as white paint.




I dunno who you guys is directed at. Work rate is overrated. However Bryan’s match at Mania was pretty much the only good match. I can respect that. He’s still very bland and has one of the worst looks in pro wrestling. 



Showstopper said:


> Well, if that's how we measure if a wrestler is cared about, then there are plenty of wrestlers that are 'cared' about then in an era where alot of fans say no one cares about some of today's wrestlers. Interesting.




I’m not sure what barometer you use to measure how much people are cared about other then your own opinion so please elaborate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Well, if that's how we measure if a wrestler is cared about, then there are plenty of wrestlers that are 'cared' about then in an era where alot of fans say no one cares about some of today's wrestlers. Interesting.


Nobody else is drawing that many replies right now except Lacey and Riddle. Not even Becky, Rollins or Corbin are getting that much attention on here compared to those 2. Lacey must be doing something right to be the talk of WF despite only having one singles PPV match to her name.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I’m not sure what barometer you use to measure how much people are cared about other then your own opinion so please elaborate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is there to elaborate on?

- I said most don't care about Lacey.

- Your reply was based on the amount of posts in a thread hating on her that they do care about her.

- I replied if that's how YOU measure if fans care about a talent, then we can say that about 90% of the talents that some people on here say are shit or aren't cared about considering basically every hate thread on here about any talent pretty much always gets a good number of replies between people shitting on said talent (which I get is fun for some posters) and the other half of people defending said talent in a hate thread.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Nobody else is drawing that many replies right now except Lacey and Riddle. Not even Becky, Rollins or Corbin are getting that much attention on here compared to those 2. Lacey must be doing something right to be the talk of WF despite only having one singles PPV match to her name.


Not sure if I agree. Seth, Becky, and Kofi have had plenty of whiny threads made about them since WM. To be expected, though. That literally happens to any talent when they are Champion every year on here. It is what it is in regards to those three. Once those three aren't Champion anymore, the 'hate' for them will decrease significantly.

In re: Lacey, part of it is literally as soon as she got called up to the main roster she is getting a world title shot. That's always going to rub some people the wrong way rightly or wrongly.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> What is there to elaborate on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dodging a question I see. Also this thread along with others prove the audience is very much split on Lacey. So I’ll ask you again. Other then wise ass remarks and your own personal opinion do you have any type of measurement on if a wrestler is ‘cared’ about? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Dodging a question I see. Also this thread along with others prove the audience is very much split on Lacey. So I’ll ask you again. Other then wise ass remarks and your own personal opinion do you have any type of measurement on if a wrestler is ‘cared’ about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What question am I avoiding? I said alot of people don't care about her. Your response was they do all because of a thread of people shitting on her.

Great logic. I guess all the people who make threads and shit on other wrestlers such as Becky, Kofi, Seth, etc all care about those wrestlers too then because they are criticizing them in a thread on WF. A site that makes up less than 1% of the WWE fanbase.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Another RAW where I will watch 1 or 2 segments on YouTube 

Get me to tune in, I dare you Vince.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah skyrocketing women right out the gate always fails! Must have been why they did a year long Ronda storyline or why Paige was so successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> What question am I avoiding? I said alot of people don't care about her. Your response was they do all because of a thread of people shitting on her.
> 
> 
> 
> Great logic. I guess all the people who make threads and shit on other wrestlers such as Becky, Kofi, Seth, etc all care about those wrestlers too then because they are criticizing them in a thread on WF. A site that makes up less than 1% of the WWE fanbase.




Third time should be a charm. What type of measurement do you use to determine if people care about a wrestler?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

An hour left for Raw and I am already. :sleep


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Third time should be a charm. What type of measurement do you use to determine if people care about a wrestler?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crowd reaction over a period of time, drawing ability, how many fans (ballpark figure) that wrestler has, interest in his/her matches, storylines, and feuds. Off the top of my head, maybe I'm leaving some other aspects out.

I certainly don't use how many posts a hate-thread for that wrestler has on a forum, though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Bray Wyatt And The Bella Twins Backstage For Tonight's WWE RAW


> The Bella Twins and Bray Wyatt are currently backstage at the Staples Center in Los Angeles for tonight's WWE RAW, according to PWInsider.
> 
> As noted this past Friday, this is the first time that Wyatt has been at a live RAW taping in some time. There has been a lot of speculation on when WWE will have him make his TV ring return, and that could come this week.
> 
> ...


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2...a-twins-backstage-for-tonight-wwe-raw-655333/


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Crowd reaction over a period of time, drawing ability, how many fans (ballpark figure) that wrestler has, interest in his/her matches, storylines, and feuds. Off the top of my head, maybe I'm leaving some other aspects out.
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly don't use how many posts a hate-thread for that wrestler has on a forum, though.




Drawing power? So Rollins is the worst champion in modern times then, correct? Seth’s matches aren’t keeping eyes on the product, he’s feuding with Baron Corbin who many can’t stand (not me), and his storyline is that he punches Bork in the balls to win matches. 

Lacey matches are the only interesting women matches, she’s in storylines with the top women, and is feuding with the flavor of the week right now. Am I missing something here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bryan/Rollins match with no consequence? Bella Twins returning? Bray being wasted after all those vignettes?

Sheesh, man. They have *nothing*. They are creatively bankrupt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another problem with their weekly shows is a lot of people are just randomly fighting there's absolutely no backstory to why the match happens it just happens which is fine I guess we're programmed to see that but I still find it kind of annoying


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Drawing power? So Rollins is the worst champion in modern times then, correct? Seth’s matches aren’t keeping eyes on the product, he’s feuding with Baron Corbin who many can’t stand (not me), and his storyline is that he punches Bork in the balls to win matches.
> 
> Lacey matches are the only interesting women matches, she’s in storylines with the top women, and is feuding with the flavor of the week right now. Am I missing something here?
> 
> ...


Of course you're missing something here. :lol Because WWE's ratings have been declining for over a decade now. This time next year when someone else is the Champion, the ratings are going to be even lower. :lol There's at least a decade of of data that shows your how WWE's ratings have been declining and NO ONE has stopped the bleeding. Not even the big name part-timers when they're around. And the two 'lowest rated third hours of Raw' you convienently don't bring up how they faced the NBA playoffs and Finals those nights. Legit competition. When Brock was Champ for a year, the ratings were New Generation era level, and now, the next year, on cue, they go down again. And it'll happen next year, too.

"Lacey's matches are the only interesting women's match." I love when people like you think their opinion is literal fact or something. Not to mention, they aren't. No women's matches are interesting right now, either. You say she's feuding with the top women and make it seem like she's on top of the world right now. It's weird how she's doing so great but no one feels compelled to tune into watch her supposed greatness and these great storylines she's involved in.

Amazing.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I wonder how many times Renee will climax when announcing tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bellas about to take the titles from the Iiconics roud

My girls had a good run


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'll be surprised if the Bellas are there more than just to visit backstage since they are supposed to be retired. Bryan is going to be on RAW, RAW is in LA, Bellas stopping in for a visit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Of course you're missing something here. :lol Because WWE's ratings have been declining for over a decade now. This time next year when someone else is the Champion, the ratings are going to be even lower. :lol There's at least a decade of of data that shows your how WWE's ratings have been declining and NO ONE has stopped the bleeding. Not even the big name part-timers when they're around. And the two 'lowest rated third hours of Raw' you convienently don't bring up how they faced the NBA playoffs and Finals those nights. Legit competition. When Brock was Champ for a year, the ratings were New Generation era level, and now, the next year, on cue, they go down again. And it'll happen next year, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You’re literally making your opinion fact lololol. The NBA Finals featured a Canadian team and an injury filled team and no Bron. Ratings were way down on it. That doesn’t mean shit. Lacey segments have been the highest rated hours too. See I base my statements with facts rather then fanboyism. Crazy shit my dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> You’re literally making your opinion fact lololol. The NBA Finals featured a Canadian team and an injury filled team and no Bron.


Yeah and it still did great numbers and was the NBA Championship. People still tuned in and it still did a great number.



> Lacey segments have been the highest rated hours too. See I base my statements which facts rather then fanboyism. Crazy shit my dude.


So, she was in an hour that did the highest. You do know that means shit without having the quarter-hour numbers available to us, right? And there's been plenty of hours where Seth was on-screen for the highest rated hour. Guess he's drawing well then by that logic.

Holy shit.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Raw preview


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah and it still did great numbers and was the NBA Championship. People still tuned in and it still did a great number.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great numbers? You’re making shit up again Jesus Christ do all you Rollins fans just flat out lie?

https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-finals-ratings-raptors-canada-022406863.html

Worst in a decade is great to you huh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Great numbers? You’re making shit up again Jesus Christ do all you Rollins fans just flat out lie?
> 
> https://sports.yahoo.com/nba-finals-ratings-raptors-canada-022406863.html
> 
> ...


Are you serious? In today's cable landscape? Game 5 and Game 6 did well over 18 million viewers each. That's a huge number for today's era. Of course it's not as high as previous times. HELL, WWE's show are down from previous times, as well. I think I'm starting to see a pattern here..

The NBA's biggest series of the year is down it's no big deal. WWE's are also down and to some it's on the wrestlers more than the idiot making all of the decisions despite the likes of Punk, Mox, Batista, and others saying it's on Creative. You guys are great. :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No IIconic pictures yet.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Are you serious? In today's cable landscape? Game 5 and Game 6 did well over 18 million viewers each. That's a huge number for today's era. Of course it's not as high as previous times. HELL, WWE's show are down from previous times, as well. I think I'm starting to see a pattern here..
> 
> The NBA's biggest series of the year is down it's no big deal. WWE's are also down and to some it's on the wrestlers more than the idiot making all of the decisions despite the likes of Punk, Mox, Batista, and others saying it's on Creative. You guys are great. :lmao




Stolen from other thread..



raymond1985 said:


> Don't forget that RAWs that Rollin and Styles headlined also posted the lowest year on year drop off. That means that they had the same competition as the previous year with the NBA, etc. In fact, the NBA playoffs was down this year on last year (around 20% early on in the playoffs). Whereas ratings for TV shows in general are only down 4%. Other sports-related programming such as the NHL have not experienced the drops off that the NBA have experienced, let alone the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> It's mostly about stars. The NBA playoffs didn't feature Lebron this year. And the Warriors somewhat lost their aura when Durant got injured. Whereas WWE doesn't have any stars. And their attempt to turn Rollins into a star has failed because he's not that good of a performer.




Fans weren’t leaving to watch basketball they just weren’t tuning in for Seth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> No IIconic pictures yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Stolen from other thread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you say that when Raw's lowest numbers over the past couple of months are always when they went up against the NBA Playoffs. I suppose that's coincidence, though. Nor does it even address that WWE's numbers go down every year for a long period of time now. Still never got those things addressed. No offense, but it's hard to take anything seriously when someone attributed an ENTIRE HOUR to one person when we don't have QH's.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Funny you say that when Raw's lowest numbers over the past couple of months are always when they went up against the NBA Playoffs. I suppose that's coincidence, though. Nor does it even address that WWE's numbers go down every year for a long period of time now. Still never got those things addressed. No offense, but it's hard to take anything seriously when someone attributed an ENTIRE HOUR to one person when we don't have QH's.




I’m not using opinions like you I’m simply pointing out facts. Everything I’ve said has a number to back my claim. 

Anyhow this show actually doesn’t sound as bad as it has the past few weeks. All of my favorites are advertised except Bork. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Might aswell get this posted now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I’m not using opinions like you I’m simply pointing out facts. Everything I’ve said has a number to back my claim.
> 
> Anyhow this show actually doesn’t sound as bad as it has the past few weeks. All of my favorites are advertised except Bork.
> 
> ...


You literally attributed an entire hour to ONE talent. Those are some facts right there.

I've pointed out that ratings have been declining for ions, which is a fact.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Waiting for this man to be called up and squash the nerds on the main roster and return the title to glory


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> No IIconic pictures yet.


Psshh who needs them when we have


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long will Shane talk for this week? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> You literally attributed an entire hour to ONE talent. Those are some facts right there.
> 
> 
> 
> I've pointed out that ratings have been declining for ions, which is a fact.




Anyone got that blah blah blah kid from a few months ago as a gif? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Psshh who needs them when we have


:sodone


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbs bout to get that nuclear LA heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Anyone got that blah blah blah kid from a few months ago as a gif?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

If Wyatts shit doesnt progress tonight....we riot.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Just watched NXT uk from last week. And all I can say is Imperium is the best faction in the wwe for past 5 years


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> If Wyatts shit doesnt progress tonight....we riot.


Have fun man. I'll be appreciating the #FaceOfWWE


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Have fun man. I'll be appreciating the #FaceOfWWE


No female should be the face of the company though. They have never drawn historically, except Sable. But she had SCSA to rely on.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMN, I miss Emma.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> If Wyatts shit doesnt progress tonight....we riot.


Meh seems like a waste of time I’d rather make a sandwich


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Think Bray hasn’t debuted yet because of his kid.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Mox Girl said:


> How long will Shane talk for this week? :lol


Not long enough. He is the best in the world, after all. 

:shane:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

No doubt this will be a clusterfuck as always, but I am looking forward to seeing the 5 Way and Rollins vs. Bryan. Plus anything that comes with Bray.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Let's see what these dipshits cook up for tonights show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anthony Davis :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Why is Elias dissing my boy Anthony Davis!!

Go Pelicans baybay!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Elias dissing LA reminds me of when they made Mox talk about how much LA smells 

I also have no idea who Anthony Davis is, so that went right over my head.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YEAH!!!

:mark:


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

The nerd is burying Elias


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BURN IT DOWN!!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's the special guest referee?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> I also have no idea who Anthony Davis is, so that went right over my head.


The latest NBA star to team up with LeBron James.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Elias dissing LA reminds me of when they made Mox talk about how much LA smells
> 
> I also have no idea who Anthony Davis is, so that went right over my head.


Top 3 player in the NBA. Maybe top 2 with Durant's injury.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nice quick opening.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ the Miz dad shirt!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Quick Elias and Rollins segment + The Fatal 5 way to start off, I like it. Finally RAW doing something right.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a solid and short promo from Seth Rollins


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Much better opening, get the segment out the way and then get to the match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck is going on here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

5 minute segment and then the fatal 5 way starts? I'm liking this pacing already! Normally, I skip almost the first half an hour of RAW is Chore, but kicking off with a match this good?

GREAT DECISION, WWE!

:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias the punching bag. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Everybody hates Elias now for some reason, even heels :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Elias getting gang banged with finishers!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well right to the point. About time Raw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Cesaro got a new theme?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Haha Elias


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Should be a good match. And always good when Elias takes a beating.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lesnar will probably be the special guest ref.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor Elias faces and heels working together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that gun shot in his intro really has to go

Fucking Vince


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Good opening segment.

But I'm really sick of Elias getting punked out man, the guy should be a fucking main eventer. Why are they having everybody hit their moves on him?? Ridiculous.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Give me Richochet vs Joe


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That had to be the shortest opening segment ever, about 5 minutes lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at Riccochet giving a code breaker


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Bad night for Elias, lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So who did Elias pissed off lately?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ BRAUN scooping Elias out of the ring at the commercial break.

Bad ad timing WWE!


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Having to give seth a chair gimmick to try to increase his ever dampening cheers because he can't accomplish that with his miniscule mic skills. :heston :Cocky


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Why is Renee young


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even if they're both heels, I'd like to see a Cesaro/Joe match. Don't think they've ever faced before.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz being forced to celebrate like a geek after hitting Elias with his finisher after getting buried all year by Shane :fuckthis

He'd be better off carrying around a cup with EC3 at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well damn Elias


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When was the last time Raw started with a match?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Kinda cool its starting out with a match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

are they sure this is an elimination match lol


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Even if they're both heels, I'd like to see a Cesaro/Joe match. Don't think they've ever faced before.


Im so down!!

Hope its Braun but I'll take Cesaro or Miz. Been waiting for this Braun/Joe feud for a while though. Cesaro/Joe would be great as well.



Ah, Cesaro eliminated first. :/


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Someone needs to tell Graves that cesaro is not the most complete wrestler in wwe when he has barely passable mic skills. It's why seth and styles can't claim to be complete either.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT Cesaro strenf!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got damn Cesaro


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro, HOLY FUCK :mark :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its so dumb how in this kind of matches, pins happen way too fast.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro looks fucking great
Oh they geeked him out ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro first out? Shouldn't that have been Miz?


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Geez cesaro


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh so THIS is an elimination match? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Im so down!!
> 
> Hope its Braun but I'll take Cesaro of Miz. Been waiting for this Braun/Joe feud for a while though. Cesaro/Joe would be great as well.


Welp there goes Cesaro/Joe :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BRAUN's push is back y'all.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This isnt a bad opener to be honest.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Braun eliminates everybody and somebody sneaks a win, oh, its that episode again.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Has anyone ever kicked out of strongman’s powerslam? Reigns??


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Cesaro looks fucking great
> Oh they geeked him out ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have come down to Cesaro/Braun..fucking Ricochet sucks!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I had Braun but it’s looking like Miz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay bad losers coming back to attack the guy who eliminated them


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Give Cesaro a world title shot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Joe's reaction there, LOLLL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I called Miz winning this match :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha Seth Green at ring side 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet heel turn? :russo


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I thought they would go that route getting rid of Braun....they did the same thing to him previously somewhere


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I want it to be Ricochet, but it'll be the Miz winning.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good, fun match here!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun :braun :braun 

bye :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This match :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro just got TRUCKED by Braun.

:damn


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RICOCHET TURNED HEEL? WHAT THE FUCK?!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well hopefully Ricochet wins this now.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'll never get tired of seeing Cesaro's amazing strength :drose


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Miz jobbing to Ricochet might actually be the one thing worse than jobbing to Shane.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140774474356101120


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ricochet did NOT turn heel guys.

C'mon...


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Give joe the world title already


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Time for Miz to do the job again


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Should have come down to Cesaro/Braun..fucking Ricochet sucks!!


Cesaro and Ricochet are pretty much the same though all the same flaws. It's just one is a high-flier and ones a technician. It's just folk trust Ricochet as a singles star.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Braun/Joe is my most anticipated feud..but I guess its not happening.

Better be Miz now but I'm sure Ricochet wins, fuck that guy.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

You know they could have opened with a long ass match since it's a fatal 5 way elimination match with a couple of good wrestlers. Instead we get quick eliminations and bs interference. Seems like WWE and WWE fans have no patience for good long wrestling matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz is winning this. Whoever wins at this point is losing to Joe though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> RICOCHET TURNED HEEL? WHAT THE FUCK?!


More like just saw an opportunity to take out the monster of the match and took it.

Not the most babyface thing to do but usually the babyface thing to do is the dumb thing to do. For once the babyface was actually smart.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

I really have liked this opener.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet was a heel for 5 seconds :russo


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Miz is winning this. Whoever wins at this point is losing to Joe though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Miz is so terrible at catching ppl.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fast paced match. Finally good stuff on Raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> I really have liked this opener.




Same this isn’t bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz with his awful kicks...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rey should return soon im.guessing.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

These two have great chemistry


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This is the best match I have seen on Raw in a really really long time, shame its the opener kinda, but its got me hooked for the rest of the show.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

The balls to work a figure 4 reversal and re-reversal in 2019. I respect it!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

First time cheering for Ricochet...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz finally got the springboard working...but got caught. :lol


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ricochet is good, but man his Codebreaker sucks


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ricochet push :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Good match and I'm glad Ricochet won. I love Miz, but Ricochet is a good shout too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

good start to the show
and teh right person won


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ricochet and Joe... :bjpenn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was good stuff.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Miz looking like a geek again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe vs Ricochet should be really good.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe better squash him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ricochet vs Joe is a fresh match. Good choice.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet vs Joe? Hell yes! Gonna be a hell of a match. Joe retaining of course, unless he's moved up to the main event and Universal title?! Doubtful though.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Solid af! Great win for Ric, escaping 50/50 booking hell for the time being.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I've correctly predicted Miz losing every match since WM. :lmao at people continuing to think he's gonna win a match. This company HATES good talent.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They let the homie Ricochet win :wow


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Miz is so :berried: 

Fugggggg


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Joe got beaten down by a guy with one good leg and once again being a geek. :ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Annnnnnd this is where RAW starts to go downhill(besides Rollins and DBry)... Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Richochet vs Joe is on paper the best match on this card. Oh and it’s not a stupid rematch and thus will be the best match on the card.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Joe vs. Ricochet is going to kickass


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins vs Bryan tonight?!

YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!
YES!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The GOAT :bryan


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy shit!!

Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

A Ricochet push is something too funny to make up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

WWE: *ASS*

Live! this Sundee, on PayPerview


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Did we really need to make Joe look so weak? Was that necessary?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Bryan yay!

Roman being there this week yay!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Rollins vs Bryan tonight? Holy shit I didnt know that, why dnt we just make it a Universal Title match and have Bryan take the gold while we're at it 

Fuck Rollins and fuck Corbin


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth and DB? :wow


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Joe vs. Ricochet is going to kickass


but will it take names, Corey


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That opener was pretty fire.. We got Rollins and Bryan later on. Hopefully this show is really good.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan vs Rollins should be amazing. Though should honestly be a PPV main event.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Joe got beaten down by a guy with one good leg and once again being a geek. :ha


#SamoaJob4Life


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

OK nice to start with a good wrestling match...and Seth VS Bryan later...

Though I'm super tired and might not make it til that...if so something to look forward to seeing tomorrow


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Good start, and DB/Rollins is yet to come.
Maybe I'll finally be interested enough to stay after the first hour :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so the 5 way was a nodq match but the ref breaks the hold...........makes no fucking sense


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

bradatar said:


> A Ricochet push is something too funny to make up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For real man, I don't hate high flyers or smaller wrestlers at all but Ricochet is god awful. Can't talk AT ALL, I mean he's terrible at promos and his move set is the same shit over and over again with no differentiation, i feel the same about Balor. Those two are boring as fuck.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Seth vs Bryan will be match of the night for sure.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I still want Seth/Becky v Charlotte/Andrade for both titles down the line.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Here comes a terrible promo from Becky


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

the_hound said:


> so the 5 way was a nodq match but the ref breaks the hold...........makes no fucking sense


You better stop using your common sense, you're gonna hurt yourself


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Becky looks a bit different tonight...hair pulled allll the way back.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Just tuned in how has the show been so far?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just gonna say that outfit works for ya Becky.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Time for Lacey to outshine Becky again.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hot opener about to be derailed by Becky no ratings agonizing promo. Smfh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YES BECKY LYNCH LETS GET IT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky looking good.

:bjpenn


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow, Becky looks sexy tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Just tuned in how has the show been so far?


Actually great and no, I'm not bullshitting.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky lookin' sexy as fugg tonight bruh!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Annnnnnd this is where RAW starts to go downhill(besides Rollins and DBry)... Hope I'm wrong.


Hope not :vince


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Becky looks tired


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hope for Becky's sake that Lacey doesn't sandbag her and completely forgot spots during their match at Stomping Grounds.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Look at all this wrestling on a wrestling show.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for a real woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Becky lookin' sexy as fugg tonight bruh!


Shes hot. Pretty gal. 
Damn look also at Lacey damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How slow Lacey talks.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Awful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it me or does Becky look way better with her hair tied back?.. She's looking hot tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky looks good like this, should wear this more often.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey's legs tho wens3


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This promo for Lacey written by Dana Warrior


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lacey's character is such trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> Becky looks tired


Too much making out?? Lol
Lacey looking sexy as fuck


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey's dress :done


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those fucking legs on Lacey :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lacey getting them WHAT chants.

:bjpenn

Becky calling out the awful, slow talking.

:clap


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey handling that tough crowd like a champ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd rather see Lacey kneel than stand. :yum:


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Lacey’s theme does not fit her character and ruins it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey looks like she tastes like pink and blue cotton candy...


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Lacey's Body is fucking crazy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or does Becky look way better with her hair tied back?.. She's looking hot tonight.


Yeah Becky Pigtails. Shes looking good . Lacey legs tho damn.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140767791345049600


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lacey is sexy


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck man that red dress and them legs.........FUCK!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> Those fucking legs on Lacey :sodone


Was about to say 

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rexmundi said:


> I'd rather see Lacey kneel than stand. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/yum.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Yum" class="inlineimg" />


Maybe she will.kneel.soon?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lacey and Becky look so freaking hot


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Right that's it.

Every Raw thread should be a Lacey Evans Appreciation thread.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

heel it up on the Marines Becky, make yerself famous


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why does becky have a high pitch when she talks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lacey is.hot. Becky looks good with hair back


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lacey does talk like she's trying to remember her lines lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"The Man" is getting emasculated by Lacey


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

the_hound said:


> why does becky have a high pitch when she talks


just a symptom of general awfulness


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm Becky looking strong on the go home??????!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

no sold the shit outta that lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Lacey and Becky look so freaking hot


Both look fucking good


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Becky wearing that church lady hat! 

GIF DAT SHIET!

Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey is just...shucky ducky quack quack :book


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

:fuckyeah

Becky got the upper hand, Lacey's winning on Sunday!!!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

no sell by the queen, luls.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Revival are beefcakes lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey needs to wear dresses that show off her legs like that every single week. That's best for business.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I wish Bryan and Rowan would beat down The Revival and take the Raw tag titles


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now Shane brings raw to a screeching hault.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane.

:mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Eh, solid promos by both.

Highlight of course Becky wearing Lacey's hat out of the ring.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Both look fucking good


Dem leather pants on Becky and dem legs on Lacey :sodone


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Paul Heyman is the special guest ref


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Tough guy face champion walking around chair shotting people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rollins don't give a fuck tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FUCK YEAH. Knock the GEEK out.

:mark:


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Looking like Becky is losing Sunday since she got the advantage though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL @ Becky wearing that church lady hat!
> 
> GIF DAT SHIET!
> 
> Bwahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

mmm Charly....need a fappening leak of her asap. Those big ol' dark areolas:rock1


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins destroying people with chairs :trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why not just call them the marauders that sounds cooler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Lacey needs to wear dresses that show off her legs like that every single week. That's best for business.


Lacey in a short skirt. Yessss!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Viking raiders are trash


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MrJT said:


> mmm Charly....need a fappening leak of her asap. Those big ol' dark areolas:rock1


Id legit die.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Looking like Becky is losing Sunday since she got the advantage though


Unless Becky has a match and at the Lacey knocks her out

that is how I would book it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New nickname for my boy Rollins...

Chair... something...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Both look fucking good





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Good gosh......


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw needs to keep this fast paced stuff. This helps the show a lot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


How the fuck you get the gifs so fast lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Great promos from both Becky and Lacey. Lacey's legs were looking hella lickable. Put some melted chocolate on them things....


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh shit Ishtar and Abraham finally gonna be on tv


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Almost an hour in and dare I say this show has been good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> How the fuck you get the gifs so fast lol.


TDE Wrestling twitter bro. Now how does he(or she) get the gifs so fast, I have no idea lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw needs to keep this fast paced stuff. This helps the show a lot.


yeah focus on matches and keep the promos to 5 mins max goes a long way


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WWE working with beer companies now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

YESSSSSSS


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Here comes the planet's champion!


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

As long as reigns and Shane stuff don’t ruin it this will be a good raw


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

THE NEW DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw definitely is faster paced. You can tell least up to now they took more than an hour to plan this. And notice how they are explaining why this match is happening with Bryan coming out at least giving the backstory


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> WWE working with beer companies now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well getting drunk is the only way to get through a full raw these days


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FFS why are they still calling him the New Daniel Bryan? is it really still new? do you really still gotta keep reminding people he's not the Yes Daniel Bryan? He's been this new character for half a fucking year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that shirt Bryan is wearing.

:bjpenn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lift us up, Daniel Bryan :drose


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

DB is still excellent. Should be FOTC


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> well getting drunk is the only way to get through a full raw these days




Agreed or stoned but strange to me I wonder how their other sponsors think about that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love Daniel Bryan but there is too much talent not being utilized for him to be getting this segment along with the main event.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Rowan rocking a Gloryhammer shirt. :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I wanna see TVR vs Heavy Machinery.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Is Daniel Bryan threatening to give people boners?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Local jobbers.

:mark:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Almost an hour in and dare I say this show has been good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just you wait. lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

War Raiders/Dbry and Roman would be lit :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Carmella and RTruth.

:lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Viking Experience sucks


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Bryan still showed why he is the best this company has. By a wide margin.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth and Carmella :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

24/7 Championship skit time!

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What are the name of these brothers again. Bumping like some bosses. lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Needed my Truth fix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty sad to see Roode with these geeks


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Benny Hill Music*


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Truth and Carmella are gold :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Bobby roode is a massive nerd. I can’t help but laugh seeing him in that group of geeks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:kobelol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn they can't even do the war thing??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So the Viking Raiders are the champs?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh it still kills me Roode is part of the jobber squad chasing after that retarded title. Only in WWE would Roode be this fucking low on the totem pole.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sucks they are still wasting Owens on this shit. He should be the top heel in the company


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

I kind of giggled at that segment.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

KO is gaining weight again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Has to be Heyman here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This dude Sami wearing eye shadow?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was Ice Cube's son sitting next to R Truth lol


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

7-11 title is the best thing on Raw like 3 times in a row now


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EmbassyForever said:


> KO is gaining weight again.




You blame him? They brought him back as a face, he wins a few pointless matches, and then turn him back heel and he’s jobber to the pet projects. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> sucks they are still wasting Owens on this shit. He should be the top heel in the company


KO hasn't been that over since 2015, with flashes in 2017.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The show is actually watchable tonight without 30 minutes of Shane to open it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO hasn't been that over since 2015, with flashes in 2017.


what are you talking about, he was super over earlier in the year before he got hurt and he was pretty over too when he came back as a face before he they made him turn heel and put him in his joke gimmick


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

bradatar said:


> You blame him? They brought him back as a face, he wins a few pointless matches, and then turn him back heel and he’s jobber to the pet projects.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did he even win since coming back? not sure about it.

And yeah I don't blame him. But I've been following him since 2009, it was pretty cool to see him in the shape he was when he returned


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The show is actually watchable tonight without 30 minutes of Shane to open it.


Lmao came back from commercial to Shane McMahon


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't hear anything :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The sound isn't working for these geeks.

:lmao


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Shane segment so here you go


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder should come in!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EmbassyForever said:


> Did he even win since coming back? not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah I don't blame him. But I've been following him since 2009, it was pretty cool to see him in the shape he was when he returned




Won with the stunner a few times I think. 


Poor Heath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

3MB BABYYY


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WHAT!?


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

I like that they are actually in a real room for once.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ugh it still kills me Roode is part of the jobber squad chasing after that retarded title. Only in WWE would Roode be this fucking low on the totem pole.


Only makes you feel worse when you remember he's had the only other great top championship (in any company) alongside CM Punk this decade. Best TNA Champ of all time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jinder come help Heathy Baby!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they stealing his money? :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Revival stealing Drew's money!!!

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha good shiet!


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was the most well done segment RAW had done in a min im actually proud, I honestly though Drew was going to help Heath


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

awesome beatdown by the scottish psychopath luls


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I enjoyed that 3MB tease. Poor Heath. I hope he goes over Drew so I don’t gotta see him as much.

LAS FAVORITE SON 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Revival stealing all the money haha


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow, KO is getting fatter


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Revival


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No reaction whatsoever for Face-Stomach.

:bjpenn


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shane should help Drew and The Revival win Sunday. That way they can draw from his heat and he can step back from competition.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know why, but I laughed when KO said Thanks a lot Bob.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince is never gonna break these guys away from each other


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

King Corbin :mark


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what are you talking about, he was super over earlier in the year before he got hurt and he was pretty over too when he came back as a face before he they made him turn heel and put him in his joke gimmick







The peak of KO's overness.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Shane should help Drew and The Revival win Sunday. That way they can draw from his heat and he can step back from competition.




Nope that title is going on Shane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

KO needs to lose weight he’s getting fatter and fatter


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show compared to a lot of lame shit is.good actually..not great but by those standards good.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know RAW is doing good, when you don't see pics of hot women wrestlers :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140785963251068928


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth's a little bitch. Needs low blows, crooked refs and a chair to beat anyone. Please take the belt off his ordinary ass.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Nope that title is going on Shane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I don't think that happens, him and Drew will break up and feud is the likely outcome.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ECIII finally getting something substantial?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP EC3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EC3??????? Lmao I love this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow! They are actually give EC3 something to do.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin and EC3 with the same crowd reaction tonight: None. At least EC3 has good reason since he's barely on TV. Corbin can't elicit a reaction for shit.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I was really excited for EC3...but nevermind


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Random lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hey, EC3 is going something


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Seth's a little bitch. Needs low blows, crooked refs and a chair to beat anyone. Please take the belt off his ordinary ass.


Got to be tongue in cheek lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

NEW...DAY ROCKS!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

EC3...the walking burial continues lol. Its kinda funny in a way....up and coming too? lollllll


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

When’s Big E turning on kofi


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is Rollins going for heel heat bc he’s getting it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

EC3 JOBBED OUT

BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Cant watch. What happened w/ EC3?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Can they just release EC3 at this point?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

lol I knew they weren't doing anything important with EC3. lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins livening up the crowd and getting cheered.

:banderas


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rain said:


> Cant watch. What happened w/ EC3?


Got shit kicked by a rampaging Rollins


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why can't EC3 still be the special ref?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh yay these three idiots


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE- "Hey look we're actually doing something important with EC3......Nah just kidding! hahaha" fucking pricks.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lmao was about to be like oh shit they giving EC3 a chance!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This wild card is the worst, same superstars every week


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> EC3...the walking burial continues lol. Its kinda funny in a way....up and coming too? lollllll


I got excited. Knew it was too good to be true :mj2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So much for the 4 super stars rule for the wild card rules.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re openly fucking with EC3 it’s fucked up what did he do???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Have they even mentioned the wild card tonight? Seems like there been like 10 already. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why can't EC3 still be the special ref?


Because he's dead


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EC3 getting airtime on the floor
:maury


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how the wild card rule is WWE's way of ending the brand split without saying its ended cause SDL is going to Fox.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Big E, Kofi, Woods, Rowan, Bryan, Carmella, Truth, Roman, all on RAW... just fucking end the brand split


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah job Corbin out before a title match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kofi gets the pin again. God. Why even have heels?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Joseph92 said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't EC3 still be the special ref?
> ...


They killed him off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This wild card is the worst, same superstars every week


they need to give the lower mid-card stuff to do so that is how they get their TV time without even trying


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What has this got to do with anything?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes EC3 Chants


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ ECIII!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

can we have more of lacey in the red dress please? 0 interest in the Old day at the moment


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

It's so fucking funny what they have done to ec3 hahahahahaha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Big E, Kofi, Woods, Rowan, Bryan, Carmella, Truth, Roman, all on RAW... just fucking end the brand split


See they can't cause SDL has that deal with Fox in the fall, so this retarded wildcard rule is their way of semi ending the split without actually ending it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh...doing EC3 dirty af


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They keep putting a pancake on his fucking head 
:heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh My god EC3 is way to funny, if this what he have to do to impress Vince then fuck it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EC3 sold them 3 chair shots like he got murdered :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This show sucks. Nothing new. Just wanted to make it clear. Continue.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Kofi is the worst champ ever.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, EC3's voice really changed :deandre


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yall taking EC3 real personal lol. Be glad he got some time, could be the start of more time, then maybe a push


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey this is the most airtime they given EC3 on Raw. Even with him on the floor
:maury


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO EC3?! WHY GOD WHY?!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

So tired of the new day


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Poor EC3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So 3 chair shots and EC3 is still out cold? i mean he wasn't even hit in the head.....


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

these 6 guys have fought for what seems like the last month every Raw...horrible writing as usual. Owens fucked up so many times talking there it was brutal


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Time for KO and Sami to job to New Day again


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

WINNING said:


> This show sucks. Nothing new. Just wanted to make it clear. Continue.


was great until becky no ratings, and The Viking Experience squash match was fun.....love watching no name jobbers get destroyed.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> They keep putting a pancake on his fucking head
> :heston


"let's sprinkle some crack on him and get outta here"


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EC3 with more charisma in his fingernail than both world champs have combined is laying face first down on the ramp in a ref outfit. A perfect example of why ratings are shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140771930879848448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140781686478667776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140787326521491459


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Weekend at bernie's segment

SUCH GOOD SHIT

:vince3

:vince$


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SPCDRI said:


> What has this got to do with anything?


The New Day's secondary feud is with Owens and Zayn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least the first hour was good lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Seth's new gimmick of hitting people with chairs :lol Reminds me of 5 years ago when he broke up The Shield!

I also NEED a 3MB reunion at some point in the future, after seeing Drew & Heath interact haha.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

37 seconds into video - Owens points at El Generico lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THJaSMnXANY


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think its time that Kofi dropped the gold. Summerslam seems like the right time to do it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Good Brothers :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm still laughing at Corbin not being good enough to at least get go away heat. He literally gets NOTHING.

:ha

Wonderful.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The club :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> EC3 with more charisma in his fingernail than both world champs have combined is laying face first down on the ramp in a ref outfit. A perfect example of why ratings are shit.


And Bobby Roode, who was a world heavyweight champion in TNA, a guy who has everything a wrestler needs, could be one of the top heels in the company and they got him running around with the jobbers chasing a comedy belt.

Just shows you if you have an ounce of charisma and presence in WWE you're screwed, only bland generic wrestlers get pushed.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Fatkes....fat fuck can't drive? How the fuck does she get to the grocery store to buy out the little debbie section?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140787705644638209


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This reboot of Gallows and Anderson better not be a dick tease


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Get the boys inline AJ!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This company doesn't care, man. My god. 1995 WWE was bad but this is worse. 

At least 1995 had Bret, Shawn, Taker, Diesel, Ramon, Sid. They're literally are no stars right now. Champion or not.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Club


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn EC3 left 
:heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> And Bobby Roode, who was a world heavyweight champion in TNA, a guy who has everything a wrestler needs, could be one of the top heels in the company and they got him running around with the jobbers chasing a comedy belt.
> 
> Just shows you if you have an ounce of charisma and presence in WWE you're screwed, only bland generic wrestlers get pushed.


Yup just like Owens. 

Roode should be facing Balor for the IC title.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me guess this ends with a Trouble In paradise to Sami Zayn....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone different is definitely directing this show. It’s flowing way too nicely to be the normal shitty team. The sound fuck up with that Shane segment makes me think more this is true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

2 out of 3 falls? Now Kofi can pin 2 people in one match yay.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> This reboot of Gallows and Anderson better not be a dick tease


For real


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EC3 has left the building


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Def the lowest point of the show so far. Don't care at all about this match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2 out of 3 falls? Now Kofi can pin 2 people in one match yay.




It’s probably so Corbin doesn’t need to take a pin before the PPV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Someone different is definitely directing this show. It’s flowing way too nicely to be the normal shitty team. The sound fuck up with that Shane segment makes me think more this is true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep me too. Finally the negative feedback may finally woken them for today.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

bradatar said:


> Someone different is definitely directing this show. It’s flowing way too nicely to be the normal shitty team. The sound fuck up with that Shane segment makes me think more this is true
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually just fast-forward through Raw after I have it DVR'ed, but I'm actually watching it live this week and I was gonna say, it's not too bad so far.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140790136977756160


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sami jobbed out to a YT channel host :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

trip60 said:


> I usually just fast-forward through Raw after I have it DVR'ed, but I'm actually watching it live this week and I was gonna say, it's not too bad so far.




It’s not bad at all and I shit on the product when it is bad. I don’t like Ricochet winning, but this hasn’t been the regular shit the product has been for a while now. Something is different but in a good way. Still got Wyatt hopefully too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time AJ's been on Raw in awhile.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yup just like Owens.
> 
> Roode should be facing Balor for the IC title.


It does seem as if the most charismatic wrestlers get the shit end of the stick in this company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> 2 out of 3 falls? Now Kofi can pin 2 people in one match yay.


Right what dumb booking having the WWE champ look strong


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin better get these next two falls.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I gotta say the placements of the backstage segments is weird, long segments while people just stand around in the ring lol.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Is Rollins going for heel heat bc he’s getting it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are trying to get him better reactions by giving him a chair gimmick as a crutch. I find it hilarious because it's like seeing a stone cold cosplayer without the charisma or mic skills. :Cocky


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It does seem as if the most charismatic wrestlers get the shit end of the stick in this company.


Thank god MJF didn't sign with WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel AJ with Anderson n.Gallows please


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Right what dumb booking having the WWE champ look strong


Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I gotta say the placements of the backstage segments is weird, long segments while people just stand around in the ring lol.


yeah its pretty dumb, its like just place that segment before they come out to the ring


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

This match killed my enjoyment


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Thank god MJF didn't sign with WWE.


Yeah he'd likely be chasing R Truth for the comedy belt as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> I gotta say the placements of the backstage segments is weird, long segments while people just stand around in the ring lol.


Yeah its.all.off. it's almost like they are a new company airing live lmao
:heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


Yeah and still have 0 mic skills


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rexmundi said:


> They are trying to get him better reactions by giving him a chair gimmick as a crutch. I find it hilarious because it's like seeing a stone cold cosplayer without the charisma or mic skills. :Cocky




The champ of the people. Chair shots and dick kicks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


He should be winning all his matches since he is world champion. That is how champions are supposed to be booked. Not jobbing 90% fo their non-title matches like we are used to in the WWE.

I have zero issues with any champion not losing matches until they are doing to drop the title unless its a meaningful loss to enhance their feud.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

KO realized that tags can happen in a tag match. Amazing scouting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope they continue to book Seth with an edge like tonight. It's about time Vince cools down the white-meat babyface stuff. Good shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin with that Gucci belt on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I hope they continue to book Seth with an edge like tonight. It's about time Vince cools down the white-meat babyface stuff. Good shit.


And at the end of the night Corbin should help Bryan win, and Seth ends up on his back to end the show


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Renee Young is the worst commentator ever.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


Exactly, he never fucking loses, its as if he found the mother load of dirt on Vince and is black mailing him into pushing him this hard. 

No one stands a chance against this flat chested pancake goof. I don't mind a champion being booked strong but not when its this goof, give someone with some Believability this push, he's the last guy who should be unbeatable in WWE.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should be winning all his matches since he is world champion. That is how champions are supposed to be booked. Not jobbing 90% fo their non-title matches like we are used to in the WWE.
> 
> I have zero issues with any champion not losing matches until they are doing to drop the title unless its a meaningful loss to enhance their feud.


Yep. I mean. This is literally Wrestling 101 stuff.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should be winning all his matches since he is world champion. That is how champions are supposed to be booked. Not jobbing 90% fo their non-title matches like we are used to in the WWE.
> 
> I have zero issues with any champion not losing matches until they are doing to drop the title unless its a meaningful loss to enhance their feud.


He was a jobber for 11 years and looks like a walking stick. He shouldn't be world champion period.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

KO taking out that worthless Corbin.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


The top babyface champ in the company should be winning matches, he's a far sight away from SuperCena just because he's been on a heater for 3 months, do you not really remember the SuperCena era?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah geek out Corbin before his title shot I knew this was where they were going. Unreal. 

Fuck this company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn turning on Baron Corbin :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who predicted this match ending with a trouble in paradise? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He was a jobber for 11 years and looks like a walking stick. He shouldn't be world champion period.


It does not matter if you don't think he should be champion. He is being booked like all champions should be booked. 

And Taker was a jobber in WCW before he came to WWE and rarely ever lost a match.

HHH was a jobber in WWF for a while then he became nearly unbeatable. 

the way Kofi is being booked is not something to bash the WWE over, it's one of the few things the yare doing right booking wise for their champions.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Renee sucks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Baron Corbin loses before this Sunday LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Kofi hit trouble in paradise on Corbin's shoulder?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Being a heel in the WWE LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This Kofi experiment needs to end already


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That Trouble in Paradise looked like shit, other than that, okay match. Does this mean Corbin is gonna go over on Sunday?


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao good job making corbin look strong going in the ppv


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

the fuck was the point of that match


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Alexa and Nikki need to win


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Uh oh Mordecay hurricane Alexa is coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well Corbs ain't winning shit. No way they put the belt on him after that ending.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

worked my magic translates to blew michael ps hayes earlier today


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> Who predicted this match ending with a trouble in paradise? :lol


That would be me, i mean its how every match with Kofi in it has ended for the last 3 fucking months...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> This Kofi experiment needs to end already


Agreed

As does the Zayn/Owens/Rollins experiment.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Heyman is orange as fugg bruh!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heyman with orange Trump makeup
:maury


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh no, Heyman...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So they killed Nikki Cross' character and made her regular?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is Alexa a face or a heel? On Raw she acts like a face, but then she goes on Smackdown and acts like a heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> That Trouble in Paradise looked like shit, other than that, okay match. Does this mean Corbin is gonna go over on Sunday?


No because Corbin will help Bryan win and Seth will end up layed out by Corbin.



Joseph92 said:


> Is Alexa a face or a heel? On Raw she acts like a face, but then she goes on Smackdown and acts like a heel.


she is a tweener.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Corbin to lose and maybe Bork cash in?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Is Alexa a face or a heel? On Raw she acts like a face, but then she goes on Smackdown and acts like a heel.


Yes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Trouble in Paradise is the most protected fucking finisher in the company right now, its more protected than the F5 ffs. Its a stupid fucking kick too, guys kick out of super kicks all the time but can't kick out from a kick from Kofi, makes sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, my girls about to lose the titles... as long as they keep appearing on tv I guess :shrug


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Alexa Bliss and Nikki Cross get the Women's tag titles off those clowns.

Edit: 

The experiment with Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, and Kofi Kingston continuing :dance


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140794376026755079


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully Bray Wyatt attacks Heyman and we launch a Wyatt/Lesnar feud where Wyatt beats Lesnar clean at Summerslam. :rollins4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa coming for titles should make anyone who is fans of said championship scared 

I always predict her to lose and she wins. I love Alexa but her booking makes the least sense to me of any other wrestler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't Bray supposed to show up in the actual arena tonight?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This is where we're at now where people are defending a career comedy jobbing stick man burying the entire roster. I wonder if people would be defending it had it been an actual charismatic jobber like Truth in this role.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heyman with a jobber entrance. Wow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Mango13 said:


>


My oh my


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray should really show up here and just destroy Heyman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Relax. As much as it's an awful decision and won't do shit for the company, Corbin is winning Sunday. I thought Rollins would retain before tonight. They're making Corbin a GEEK (well, more of a GEEK than usual) to give you the delusion that he has no chance against Rollins Sunday before ultimately swerving everyone. 

Not like the Universal Championship is worth a damn but it will really drop in quality when Corbin wins it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140794376026755079


Yeah thats fucking ridiculous too, i mean what the fuck is the deal? so he was over for a bit before WM, so? Rusev was over too he didn't get this fucking kind of push, neither did Ryder, or Ziggler or Dillinger. 

Only thing i can think of is Vince is using Kofi to try and tell everyone "I'm not racist see i got a black champion who always wins!".


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for another generic Paul Heyman promo


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Isn't Bray supposed to show up in the actual arena tonight?


Doubt it happens.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Bray as special guest ref and beats Seth at SS?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Shes such a hottie damn.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is where we're at now where people are defending a career comedy jobbing stick man burying the entire roster. I wonder if people would be defending it had it been an actual charismatic jobber like Truth in this role.


IWC has been dick riding R Truth for years, he's much more of a smark favorite than Kofi. They'd like it even more, even though he's older than dirt. He's the company's best humorist now by a mile.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Isn't Bray supposed to show up in the actual arena tonight?


Probably top of the 3rd hour


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Hpn said:


> Bray as special guest ref and beats Seth at SS?


That would be a horrific way to debut.him. So yeah ...it may happen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Kofi has won every single match he's been in clean for about 3 1/2 months. He's surpassed SuperCena at this point.


This is hilarious, when WWE has champions lose the cries of "this stupid company is burying their champions" whine out. Now they have a champion winning matches and folk are crying about that. 

Just be honest you don't hate a winning champ, you just hate it's Kofi


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm Bray Wyatt being ref could make sense if they want it to be like nobody wants the job unless you’re sick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heyman face is so Orange. His hands white as hell
:maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is where we're at now where people are defending a career comedy jobbing stick man burying the entire roster. I wonder if people would be defending it had it been an actual charismatic jobber like Truth in this role.


Its just hilarious you think champions should be eating pins all the time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, Heyman is not wrong, Seth can't beat Brock without cheating


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are still pushing this 'will he or won't he cash in?' BS with Brock and Heyman?

:lmao

So overdone at this point.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More jobbers to eat chair shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is this jobber?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> This is hilarious, when WWE has champions lose the cries of "this stupid company is burying their champions" whine out. Now they have a champion winning matches and folk are crying about that.
> 
> Just be honest you don't hate a winning champ, you just hate it's Kofi


I have no problem being honest about hating Kofi. He sucks at every aspect of being an entertainer and a pro wrestler and if DB didn't carry his ass to the match of his life he'd still be where he belongs jobbing in the mid-card.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

All these jobbers getting airtime because of the special guest ref spot.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Are they trying to turn the fans against Rollins?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Seth channeling 2014...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck that Seth is a heel and Corbin is a sympathetic baby face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait they turned Erik Young into a genic CAW 2k default wrestler?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So Rollins is just going to kill every jobber trying to actually make a living and get TV time?





Hes a face?




What?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik Young actually getting airtime.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Seth is a dick?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The crowds reaction was hilarious, they expected them to cheer, and they were groaning like Wtf stop this lunatic


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its just hilarious you think champions should be eating pins all the time.


That's been WWE's biggest booking sin for years now, you watch champions at every level of the card losing on television, oftentimes clean. They do it 40 or 50 times a year and it STINKS. Its so refreshing to see a champion winning matches fairly straight up for a few months. Other than the tomfoolery at Saudi Arabia, the champion is winningly cleanly and definitively. AS IT SHOULD BE.

Right now, the Iiconics tonight? Both have lost at least 1 singles match and 4 tag team matches since April and tonight is a TITLE MATCH with them, which is ridiculous. That's lousy booking right there. Kofi is getting proper booking, though I don't like him no-selling so much offense, like the match he had on Smackdown against Owens. That's poor match structure, but booking him to win clean is RIGHT BOOKING.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its just hilarious you think champions should be eating pins all the time.


Champions shouldn't be eating pins all the time. They should have BETTER champions. Not 2 spot monkeys who can't speak.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rollins trying too hard to get over as a cool guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> This is hilarious, when WWE has champions lose the cries of "this stupid company is burying their champions" whine out. Now they have a champion winning matches and folk are crying about that.
> 
> Just be honest you don't hate a winning champ, you just hate it's Kofi


Well yeah, the issue most have is its a pancake jobber goof beating everyone, if this was someone like Bobby Roode, i'd be all for him winning every match, or if it was AJ. 

I don't mind a champion being booked strong, when its a talent deserving of the booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mox Girl said:


> Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao


Some wrestling fans are legit the worst. To be fair though, I don't think anyone actually takes them seriously.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Usos are back to being the shit.

Glad they moved on from the whole "lol Revival is gay" thing quick.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao




I mean EC3 is getting cheered for getting tv time and he attacks him. Eric Young getting tv time and he gets wrecked. He’s destroying jobbers with a chair. There’s nothing face about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Even Heyman's promo about Rollins is BORING. :lmao

:rollins + chair = :sleep


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Ex TNA guys on job duty tonight...lame


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox Girl said:


> Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao


No. I want less Seth period. But beating up jobbers who are never on TV doesn't make you edgy or cool. It makes you look like an insecure asshole. Like he couldn't handle Eric fucking Young reffing his match? Are you shitting me? This is like Austin going on a manhunt for Mideon and the Mean Street Posse. This is dumb.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> That's been WWE's biggest booking sin for years now, you watch champions at every level of the card losing on television, oftentimes clean. They do it 40 or 50 times a year and it STINKS. Its so refreshing to see a champion winning matches fairly straight up for a few months. Other than the tomfoolery at Saudi Arabia, the champion is winningly cleanly and definitively. AS IT SHOULD BE.
> 
> Right now, the Iiconics tonight? Both have lost at least 1 singles match and 4 tag team matches since April and tonight is a TITLE MATCH with them, which is ridiculous. That's lousy booking right there. Kofi is getting proper booking, though I don't like him no-selling so much offense, like the match he had on Smackdown against Owens. That's poor match structure, but booking him to win clean is RIGHT BOOKING.


Exactly. remember when Ambrose was IC champion for a year and lost ever single non-title match for that year. It was soo stupid.

Now with Kofi they are doing it right and people are still not happy. The funny thing is if he was losing all his matches, people would be cryign see he is a jobber he is always losing why is he champion.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao


Those folks better not whine again then when they question why every babyface ends up getting stale and generic by showing no edge :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope Seth attacks a few more tonight before the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why exactly is a few chair shots supposed to take the special guest ref out and make it where he can't do it? its not a fucking sledgehammer Rollins is using, its a fucking chair, something wrestlers get hit with all the time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Those folks better not whine again then when they question why every babyface ends up getting stale and generic by showing no edge :lol


Did you see Corbin before got no reaction at all? Didn't even get go away heat. Just literally nothing when his music hit. You could hear a pin drop in that place. :lmao It was GREAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Cheering for Gallows and Anderson here.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Did you see Corbin before got no reaction at all? Didn't even get go away heat. Just literally nothing when his music hit. You could hear a pin drop in that place. :lmao It was GREAT.


Sounds like WWE ratings when Rollins is champ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IF Gallows and Anderson win, it will WWEs last ditch effort to save them from jumping ship to AEW, just like why they gave the Revival the titles


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I cant stand Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Did you see Corbin before got no reaction at all? Didn't even get go away heat. Just literally nothing when his music hit. You could hear a pin drop in that place. :lmao It was GREAT.


It's okay though. 

I heard that Corbin was apparently going to save Raw single-handedly 8*D


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sounds like WWE ratings when Rollins is champ.


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Every match seems to have a little something behind it tonight. The segment with AJ makes this match feel more important, otherwise we'd just think The Club was coming out to job like usual.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Did you see Corbin before got no reaction at all? Didn't even get go away heat. Just literally nothing when his music hit. You could hear a pin drop in that place. :lmao It was GREAT.


Well some of us aren't blessed with being booked constantly on top for going on 8 years and destroying the whole roster with a chair.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats fucking ridiculous too, i mean what the fuck is the deal? so he was over for a bit before WM, so? Rusev was over too he didn't get this fucking kind of push, neither did Ryder, or Ziggler or Dillinger.
> 
> Only thing i can think of is Vince is using Kofi to try and tell everyone "I'm not racist see i got a black champion who always wins!".


Rusev speaks with a think accent, and Ziggler and Ryder were back when Cena was still working on a full time basis.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sounds like WWE ratings when Rollins is champ.


Raws ratings where shit when Brock was champion too. So Brock isnt a draw either right


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> It's okay though.
> 
> I heard that Corbin was apparently going to save Raw single-handedly 8*D


The face-stomach man is the savior of WWE.

:banderas

:ha


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

alot of talent we havent seen in a while on Raw tonight; this is refreshing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well there goes hope lol

Gallows and Anderson are gone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Raws ratings where shit when Brock was champion too. So Brock isnt a draw either right


They were higher than what they are now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Good Brothers geeked out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

People are moaning about Seth attacking all the potential guest refs saying it's not face of him, yet nobody points out that there even BEING a special guest ref to begin with is unfair, lol. Corbin didn't even get screwed in his last title match, he was too busy yelling at the ref to pay attention to his opponent. Why should he get to pick a ref to help him?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Usos win again


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao. Gallows and Anderson squashed even in a redemption storyline.





Again whats the point of heels in WWE? They're all FUCKING NERDS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well some of us aren't blessed with being booked constantly on top for going on 8 years and destroying the whole roster with a chair.


Oh yeah. Seth's been on top for 8 years. Hadn't won a World Title for 3 full years before this year's WM...in a company with 2 different world titles in that time period. Nothing says on top of the company like not winning a world title in 3 full years with 2 world titles in the company.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

lol all that for Anderson and Gallows to lose? :lol


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

i like the start of the story with the club and AJ here, they need to do more storylines like this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They were higher than what they are now.


They were still super low. So Brock isnt a draw right


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I assume this leads to AJ getting on them more and getting Anderson & Gallows to be more aggressive or something?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Exactly. remember when Ambrose was IC champion for a year and lost ever single non-title match for that year. It was soo stupid.
> 
> Now with Kofi they are doing it right and people are still not happy. The funny thing is if he was losing all his matches, people would be cryign see he is a jobber he is always losing why is he champion.


What we're saying is the champion who is getting this booking is awful and shouldn't be getting this push at all. We have no issue with a champion not losing and being booked strong when its a champion who warrants it and is deserves it.

I agree Ambrose shouldn't have been losing when he was IC champion, cause he's a truly talented wrestler and deserving of great booking. Kofi is a skinny pancake comedy character that can't cut a promo and is boring in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> i like the start of the story with the club and AJ here, they need to do more storylines like this.


But...will.they forget next week? :lol


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I had high hopes for them when they cam to wwe but they’re nerds now...would take some solid booking to turn them around and there’s a solid story right in front of Vince’s eyes with the club and AJ and even Balor with the wildcard rule.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well yeah, the issue most have is its a pancake jobber goof beating everyone, if this was someone like Bobby Roode, i'd be all for him winning every match, or if it was AJ.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind a champion being booked strong, when its a talent deserving of the booking.


You're being a whiny child. Kofi is only a jobber if your blinded by hate. Sometimes wrestlers you don't like will be pushed get over it. Especially when said talent is over with the live crowd.





SAMCRO said:


> Yeah thats fucking ridiculous too, i mean what the fuck is the deal? so he was over for a bit before WM, so? Rusev was over too he didn't get this fucking kind of push, neither did Ryder, or Ziggler or Dillinger.
> 
> Only thing i can think of is Vince is using Kofi to try and tell everyone "I'm not racist see i got a black champion who always wins!".


How pitiful are you. "Vince is properly pushing the over black guy that has made him money for years... Must be affirmative action". 

Fucking wrestling fans man lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lmao. Gallows and Anderson squashed even in a redemption storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Faces use weapons and beat the shit out of the heels who are made to be jokes who do cowardly shit and get comeuppance weekly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Why exactly is a few chair shots supposed to take the special guest ref out and make it where he can't do it? its not a fucking sledgehammer Rollins is using, its a fucking chair, something wrestlers get hit with all the time.


I guess they think those guys getting attacked with the chair will not recover in a week. But Sami Zayn got attacked with a chair and he shows no signs of that attack a week later. LoL


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They were still super low. So Brock isnt a draw right


He is or they wouldn't have lost more viewers after Seth won the belt.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah. Seth's been on top for 8 years. Hadn't won a World Title for 3 full years before this year's WM...in a company with 2 different world titles in that time period. Nothing says on top of the company like not winning a world title in 3 full years with 2 world titles in the company.


And wasn't Corbin on screen more than anyone else when he was the GM or whatever for months on end? lol He still couldn't get himself over with all that tv time.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why exactly is a few chair shots supposed to take the special guest ref out and make it where he can't do it? its not a fucking sledgehammer Rollins is using, its a fucking chair, something wrestlers get hit with all the time.


If I was a jobber this would just piss me off and make me want to be guest ref more so I could screw over Seth


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> Did you see Corbin before got no reaction at all? Didn't even get go away heat. Just literally nothing when his music hit. You could hear a pin drop in that place. :lmao It was GREAT.


For a hot crowd in California, too. He sure cooled down the joint.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> But...will.they forget next week? :lol


They would if it didn't include AJ, I have hope for a flushed out story with him being apart of it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> What we're saying is the champion who is getting this booking is awful and shouldn't be getting this push at all. We have no issue with a champion not losing and being booked strong when its a champion who warrants it and is deserves it.
> 
> I agree Ambrose shouldn't have been losing when he was IC champion, cause he's a truly talented wrestler and deserving of great booking. Kofi is a skinny pancake comedy character that can't cut a promo and is boring in the ring.


You do know that throughout the history of wrestling most world champions at one time were jobbers right lol
Kofi has a pretty good title history. He deserves a nice title run. I will take this a million times over another Reigns or Lesnar run
You should be happy WWE is pushing someone new who has not been world champion before


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> But...will.they forget next week? :lol


We won't see the good bros for about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Oh yeah. Seth's been on top for 8 years. Hadn't won a World Title for 3 full years before this year's WM...in a company with 2 different world titles in that time period. Nothing says on top of the company like not winning a world title in 3 full years with 2 world titles in the company.


What? Lmao. Since when do you have to be the world champ to be a top guy? How many combined days has Roman had the actual belt? Oh he's not on top right? You're gonna sit here and tell me Rollins hasn't constantly been booked as a top guy for 8 years? Really? Vince has as big a hard on for him as he does Lesnar. You guys just don't accept it because its not IWC cool to like who Vince likes, so because he's from ROH and has a high "workrate"..he cant be a Vince favorite. Bullshit.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> They were still super low. So Brock isnt a draw right


I got a legit question...let me preface by saying I don’t know if Lesnar is really a draw or not or what your feelings are on this but...if Brock was on raw and talked and wrestled as much on raw as Seth does, do you think there would be a small boost in the numbers?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

those boo's for Hogan....nice job LA


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? Lmao. Since when do you have to be the world champ to be a top guy? How many combined days has Roman had the actual belt? Oh he's not on top right? You're gonna sit here and tell me Rollins hasn't constantly been booked as a top guy for 8 years? Really? Vince has as big a hard on for him as he does Lesnar. You guys just don't accept it because its not IWC cool to like who Vince likes, so because he's from ROH and has a high "workrate"..he cant be a Vince favorite. Bullshit.


he's right ya know. In fact, Shield was booked Strong af since the very beginning. Rollins has never been booked weak or even mid card from what I remember.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey and Hulk are the best parts of this show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? Lmao. Since when do you have to be the world champ to be a top guy? How many combined days has Roman had the actual belt? Oh he's not on top right? You're gonna sit here and tell me Rollins hasn't constantly been booked as a top guy for 8 years? Really? Vince has as big a hard on for him as he does Lesnar. You guys just don't accept it because its not IWC cool to like who Vince likes, so because he's from ROH and has a high "workrate"..he cant be a Vince favorite. Bullshit.


Vince doesn't have a hard on for anybody the way he does Lesnar. Not Roman, not Seth, not anyone. The only guy comparable is The Rock. 

Aside from that, yes, Seth has definitely been booked as a top guy and above who the champion is, on most occasions.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is going to lead to The Club reforming and AJ cheating to win the title at Summerslam isn't it fpalm

Quoting big time cuck and geek Jon Snow, "I dun wan it".


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matthew Castillo said:


> *Rusev speaks with a think accent,* and Ziggler and Ryder were back when Cena was still working on a full time basis.


Lol what? look at one their biggest stars they got right now who is on a huge push, Becky, shes got one the thickest accents in the company.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What? Lmao. Since when do you have to be the world champ to be a top guy? How many combined days has Roman had the actual belt? Oh he's not on top right? You're gonna sit here and tell me Rollins hasn't constantly been booked as a top guy for 8 years? Really? Vince has as big a hard on for him as he does Lesnar. You guys just don't accept it because its not IWC cool to like who Vince likes, so because he's from ROH and has a high "workrate"..he cant be a Vince favorite. Bullshit.


You didn't say a 'top guy', you said on 'top' so I took that as to mean the top guy.

Either way, even if Seth is a top guy, in that time period, he was toiling around in the midcard for 3 YEARS straight. That's a pretty long time. Also for all of his top guyness has never main-evented a WM. If you're not actually booked to be on top, and for 3 full years at that, you're not on top.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mox Girl said:


> Jesus people, you want more edge and less generic babyface Seth and when he acts more edgy, you complain about it :lmao


Apparently folk only want faces with reasonable edge, strongly booked champions, and logical storylines if it revolves around someone they like. 

Seth has decided Lesnar nor Corbin will fuck him over and out of his title. That's a babyface being smart, that's a babyface not being afraid to show reasonable edge, but apparently it's an issue lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> I got a legit question...let me preface by saying I don’t know if Lesnar is really a draw or not or what your feelings are on this but...if Brock was on raw and talked and wrestled as much on raw as Seth does, do you think there would be a small boost in the numbers?


no, it wouldn't because they don't change when he is there. If you have not noticed Brock has go away heat.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman on Raw is such a buzz kill....


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think we must be in bizarro world ourselves, what with RAW apparently half decent tonight and this thread being almost totally fucking unbearable.


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Where’s bray


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> You didn't say a 'top guy', you said on 'top' so I took that as to mean the top guy.
> 
> Either way, even if Seth is a top guy, in that time period, he was toiling around in the midcard for 3 YEARS straight. That's a pretty long time. Also for all of his top guyness has never main-evented a WM. If you're not actually booked to be on top, and for 3 full years at that, you're not on top.


He beat Lesnar in 4 minutes for the belt at Wrestlemania. Who the fuck cares if it went on lasr or not? He also ended 31 winning the title and overshadowing both Roman and Lesnar.



You are completely, and utterly, full of shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> Where’s bray


his segment is usually in the 3rd hour no? So probably any time now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The Hpn said:


> Where’s bray


He's the ref.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> You didn't say a 'top guy', you said on 'top' so I took that as to mean the top guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, even if Seth is a top guy, in that time period, he was toiling around in the midcard for 3 YEARS straight. That's a pretty long time. Also for all of his top guyness has never main-evented a WM. If you're not actually booked to be on top, and for 3 full years at that, you're not on top.




He’s also undefeated at Mania besides the one loss to Orton. He’s the strongest booked person on the show not named Lesnar. He’s booked stronger then Roman the past year or so as well and over the last 8 years has been booked top 5 in the company at all times.

The only time he looked weak was ironically his first title run with J and J and it still wasn’t even weak just cowardly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am getting sick and tired of Roman!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking christ its not that the chair attack is putting them on the shelf. It's the fact that Seth is blatantly showing, "I will fuck you up if you guest referee this match". Lower card heels backing down from top faces isn't new.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> no, it wouldn't because they don't change when he is there. If you have not noticed Brock has go away heat.


Ok I was just wondering your take on it. I haven’t noticed the go away heat, he actually got a decent little reaction for the boombox thing but that may have ran it’s course and I didn’t notice. 

Maybe they don’t change bc people know exactly what will happen, he’ll dance around while heyman speaks and maybe a German and f5 and that’s it. I’m thinking if there was some variety from him where he’s actually talking and wrestling it may get some to tune in but I could be way off. Was just curious on your opinion on it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shane o Mac. fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Don't think we needed Shane/Roman stuff tonight. Could have done that tomorrow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> You're being a whiny child. Kofi is only a jobber if your blinded by hate. Sometimes wrestlers you don't like will be pushed get over it. Especially when said talent is over with the live crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does WWE ever do anything you disagree with? jesus man seems like anytime theres major negative reaction to something WWE has done you're here defending it through and through.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking christ its not that the chair attack is putting them on the shelf. It's the fact that Seth is blatantly showing, "I will fuck you up if you guest referee this match". Lower card heels backing down from top faces isn't new.


Yeah, link me to the segments where Austin and Rock went around brutalizing Beaver Cleavage and Meat with chairs. 


Ill wait.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Why is Shane so sweaty? He been watching cops?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What the hell happened to Shane's arm?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Don't think we needed Shane/Roman stuff tonight. Could have done that tomorrow


They will.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He beat Lesnar in 4 minutes for the belt at Wrestlemania. Who the fuck cares if it went on lasr or not? He also ended 31 winning the title and overshadowing both Roman and Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> You are completely, and utterly, full of shit.


Won the title at WM 31 and then went on to be booked terrible and jobbed to fucking J&J Security amongst other BS. And he beat Brock, as guys like you mention all the time, after low-blowing Brock and hitting 3 finishers on him.

Funny how when Seth was mid-carding it for 3 years straight you guys shit on him for being a mid-carder for so long after being Champion in 2015. Now, he's Champion again for the first time in 3 years, and he's been booked 'on top the entire time.' Yeah, it isn't me who's FOS.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mister Fahrenheit himself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Fucking christ its not that the chair attack is putting them on the shelf. It's the fact that Seth is blatantly showing, "I will fuck you up if you guest referee this match". Lower card heels backing down from top faces isn't new.


Lol once again defending WWE, are you under contract to them or something? seems like anything anyone has a problem with on here you have to chime in and say they're wrong and WWE is right.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Honey Bucket said:


> I think we must be in bizarro world ourselves, what with RAW apparently half decent tonight and this thread being almost totally fucking unbearable.


Its the best post-WM RAW by a mile and people are treating it like that Memorial Day fiasco. It must be because the champs are going over. 

Now, Shane being on television and shitting on our retinas YET AGAIN? There is something to complain about.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

blaird said:


> Why is Shane so sweaty? He been watching cops?


He always sweats a ton


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Drew is such a fucking lame tryhard man. Like, God. The shit is corny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Does WWE ever do anything you disagree with? jesus man seems like anytime theres major negative reaction to something WWE has done you're here defending it through and through.


They do plenty I disagree with. I criticize their lack of a midcard, their shallow and shabby stories, the shitty tag division. I just don't whine about shit like pushes, because I understand I'm not going to always like every wrestler that's featured.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman/Drew for the millionth time???? :mj4 :mj4 

WWE doesn't get it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s 4 of them for Christ’s sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

blaird said:


> Ok I was just wondering your take on it. I haven’t noticed the go away heat, he actually got a decent little reaction for the boombox thing but that may have ran it’s course and I didn’t notice.
> 
> Maybe they don’t change bc people know exactly what will happen, he’ll dance around while heyman speaks and maybe a German and f5 and that’s it. I’m thinking if there was some variety from him where he’s actually talking and wrestling it may get some to tune in but I could be way off. Was just curious on your opinion on it.


Whenever he wrestlers or comes out, everyone shits on him. 

And my take is not that Brock is the problem for the ratings, the problem is Vince and his shitty booking. I am just using the same logic for Brock that others are using to blame the poor ratings on Seth.

Its all on Vince because the product is unwatchable. If the product is more like it is tonight moving forward, it could be taking a turn for the better.

Booking and storytelling wise this has been the best raw in a long time.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't mention the kids, man.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Drew promos


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Drew gonna win on Sunday. They’re going all in with the Roman redemption angle. Shane to win the title at Summerslam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> He’s also undefeated at Mania besides the one loss to Orton. He’s the strongest booked person on the show not named Lesnar. He’s booked stronger then Roman the past year or so as well and over the last 8 years has been booked top 5 in the company at all times.
> 
> The only time he looked weak was ironically his first title run with J and J and it still wasn’t even weak just cowardly
> 
> ...


He's only been booked stronger than Reigns since Reigns got sick. I agree with that. And that will change eventually, anyway, and things will eventually go back to their natural order.

He literally mid-carded it for 3 years straight. For a top guy, he sure got booked like shit if he's supposed to be a top guy. Here's a hint for everyone: True top guys aren't in the midcard for 3 years. They just aren't. ESPECIALLY in an era with a brand split and two world titles.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WOAH! ROMAN REIGNS IS TAKING ON "MISTER FAHRENHEIT" HIMSELF. 

Pray for Roman.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't believe that I'm saying this, but let Roman Reigns come out on top tonight.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Way way way too much Shane Mcmahon....when will they figure this out?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This show sounds awful. Guess I should be glad my work schedule was changed so I'm not even tempted to suffer through this garbage...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> Won the title at WM 31 and then went on to be booked terrible and jobbed to fucking J&J Security amongst other BS. And he beat Brock, as guys like you mention all the time, after low-blowing Brock and hitting 3 finishers on him.
> 
> Funny how when Seth was mid-carding it for 3 years straight you guys shit on him for being a mid-carder for so long after being Champion in 2015. Now, he's Champion again for the first time in 3 years, and he's been booked 'on top the entire time.' Yeah, it isn't me who's FOS.


Yeah man. Fuck being part of the Shield. Fuck winning the world title at WM twice. Fuck beating HHH at Mania. Fuck beating Cena and winning 2 belts at Summerslam.



Just fuck it. Seth isn't a top guy and doesn't have Vince's dick erect. Fuck it. Total midcarder.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Shane is gonna walking into WM as the WWE/Universal champion and Roman is gonna win the RR aren't they?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nice to see Roman utilizing the only two move he knows how to, as per usual.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Really not looking forward to another Roman/Drew match.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Whenever he wrestlers or comes out, everyone shits on him.
> 
> And my take is not that Brock is the problem for the ratings, the problem is Vince and his shitty booking. I am just using the same logic for Brock that others are using to blame the poor ratings on Seth.
> 
> ...


I agree with you here...this has been a decently written raw...I’d still like to see the club used better but that’s just me, and yes on the stories/writing being shit for a while.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m ok with Roman destroying Drew and Shane. First time in a while I enjoyed Roman beating people down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet hey will continue this tomorrow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah, link me to the segments where Austin and Rock went around brutalizing Beaver Cleavage and Meat with chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because Stone Cold would whip the shit out of tge tag division like when he returned from his neck surgery and beat the piss out of the Dudley's and Hardy's with chairs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What's wrong with Billie's face in that IIconics photo? :lol


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL at letting the Shield boys be the only ones able to act like bad asses. Thing is they are both < MOX.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

IIconics finally gonna defend the titles? 

Goodbye titles. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if the IIconics lost the titles.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesus Christ Billie is so sexy with that extra weight shes put on.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Prayer Police said:


> Shane is gonna walking into WM as the WWE/Universal champion and Roman is gonna win the RR aren't they?


Can somebody get me a barf bag? 

But yeah, it looks like Shane is being tipped for WWE champ run, he'll cheat like a mad man in an overbooked disaster against Kofi pretty soon.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane doesn't deserve this.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I also don't understand why Roman vs Drew doesn't have a stipulation on it. It sounds like a perfect match for a stip of some sort, like a Street Fight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn Peyton :book


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah because Stone Cold would whip the shit out of tge tag division like when he returned from his neck surgery and beat the piss out of the Dudley's and Hardy's with chairs




He destroyed the entire WCW for Christ’s sake. Austin wasn’t booked like a geek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Alex is getting a tag title shot tonight and she is the number 1 contender for the Smackdown Women's Championship too?


----------



## The Hpn (Apr 7, 2019)

Need a title change


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah man. Fuck being part of the Shield. Fuck winning the world title at WM twice. Fuck beating HHH at Mania. Fuck beating Cena and winning 2 belts at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> Just fuck it. Seth isn't a top guy and doesn't have Vince's dick erect. Fuck it. Total midcarder.


It's funny though all of those things you mentioned. For years on here while those things were actually taking place, so many people poo-pooed those things and made them out to be shit. Now, all of a sudden, he's been 'on top for 8 years.'

8 years? Here'a hint. Rollins wasn't even on the main roster in 2011 (8 years ago). And the only title he ever won in the Shield (since you mentioned the Shield) was a tag title. ON TOP.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trophies said:


> IIconics finally gonna defend the titles?
> 
> Goodbye titles. :lol


Against Alexa? Most def, unless Alexa turns heel on Nikki and beats her down with Iiconics. If they don't have it written like that and its a match? Wave those bad boys buh bye.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah because Stone Cold would whip the shit out of tge tag division like when he returned from his neck surgery and beat the piss out of the Dudley's and Hardy's with chairs


Exactly. That makes you a badass. Beating up Eric Young and EC3 just makes you a prick.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, this probably will be what finally causes me to stop watching WWE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hurricane Alexa getting some more gold tonight isn’t she


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> I also don't understand why Roman vs Drew doesn't have a stipulation on it. It sounds like a perfect match for a stip of some sort, like a Street Fight.


loser gets their ass kicked and their name taken


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I really hope that Dolph Ziggler wins the WWE title this Sunday if it avoids any possibility of Shane McMahon beating Kofi Kingston for it to become world champion :woah


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


:sodone


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yeah man. Fuck being part of the Shield. Fuck winning the world title at WM twice. Fuck beating HHH at Mania. Fuck beating Cena and winning 2 belts at Summerslam.
> 
> 
> 
> Just fuck it. Seth isn't a top guy and doesn't have Vince's dick erect. Fuck it. Total midcarder.


Go check out the Rollins fan thread and look at his career accomplishments. Anyone who tells you that he hasn't been pushed hard is either self deluded or a liar.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Showstopper said:


> It's funny though all of those things you mentioned. For years on here while those things were actually taking place, so many people poo-pooed those things and made them out to be shit. Now, all of a sudden, he's been 'on top for 8 years.'
> 
> 8 years? Here'a hint. Rollins wasn't even on the main roster in 2011 (8 years ago). And the only title he ever won in the Shield (since you mentioned the Shield) was a tag title. ON TOP.


You keep talking about belts like they mean something lmao. Kofi Kingston is the WWE champion. Like, stop equating success and position in the company to whether or not someone has a belt. This isn't NJPW.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Apparently folk only want faces with reasonable edge, strongly booked champions, and logical storylines if it revolves around someone they like.
> 
> Seth has decided Lesnar nor Corbin will fuck him over and out of his title. That's a babyface being smart, that's a babyface not being afraid to show reasonable edge, but apparently it's an issue lol.


That's the same thing that Becky is trying to do with Lacey Evans after Lacey fucked her over at MITB. These people cry that the babyfaces are boring and generic but when a few of them get some edge then they want to cry.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

bradatar said:


> Hurricane Alexa getting some more gold tonight isn’t she
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that mean she will be loosing on Sunday then. I doubt they will have Bliss hold two belts at the same time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802008036757504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802273242517504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802778761052160


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Having seen the crap Seth is getting, why on earth would you want your favorite to be world champion on a sinking ship.

Get real people, the only place good right now is outside the company or in the midcard away from all the blame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You keep talking about belts like they mean something lmao. Kofi Kingston is the WWE champion. Like, stop equating success and position in the company to whether or not someone has a belt. This isn't NJPW.


So, titles don't mean anything, but in your previous post you mentioned that Rollins has 'won the title at WM twice.'

Goodness. At least try to keep up with your own arguments.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He beat Lesnar in 4 minutes for the belt at Wrestlemania. Who the fuck cares if it went on lasr or not? He also ended 31 winning the title and overshadowing both Roman and Lesnar.
> 
> 
> 
> You are completely, and utterly, full of shit.


You know why he beat Brock in 4 minutes right? Lets see if you will be honest in your answer


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah this is the resume of a dude who isn’t pushed as a top guy. Totally.

NXT Championship (1 time)[301]
NXT Gold Rush Tournament (2012)[302]
WWE Intercontinental Championship (2 times)[210][303]
WWE (Raw) Tag Team Championship (4 times) – with Roman Reigns (1), Dean Ambrose (2) and Jason Jordan (1)[304][305]
WWE United States Championship (1 time)[306]
WWE Universal Championship (1 time, current)[307]
WWE World Heavyweight Championship (2 times)[308]
Money in the Bank (2014)[309]
Men's Royal Rumble (2019)[310]
Twenty-ninth Triple Crown Champion[212]
Eleventh Grand Slam Champion (under current format; nineteenth overall)[212]
Slammy Award (9 times)[311]
Anti-Gravity Moment of the Year (2014) Diving off the balcony at Payback[312]
Breakout Star of the Year (2013) with Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns as The Shield[313]
Double-Cross of the Year (2014) Betraying The Shield and joining The Authority[312]
Faction of the Year (2013, 2014) with Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns as The Shield[312][313]
Fan Participation (2014) "You Sold Out"[312]
Match of the Year (2014) Team Cena vs. Team Authority at Survivor Series[312]
Superstar of the Year (2015)[314]
Trending Now (Hashtag) of the Year (2013) – #BelieveInTheShield with Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns as The Shield[313]
Year-End Award (1 time)
Best Reunion (2018) – as part of The Shield[315]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So many Smackdown stars on Raw tonight!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Alexa Bliss being shitty on social media is an angle in the company now, lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Roman/Drew for the millionth time???? <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> WWE doesn't get it.


The fans deeply want this 
:vince2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark: Also why is Peyton wearing pants? bring back the shorts...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> That's the same thing that Becky is trying to do with Lacey Evans after Lacey fucked her over at MITB. These people cry that the babyfaces are boring and generic but when a few of them get some edge then they want to cry.


How is beating up Eric Young after he begs off edgy? Lmao. Like I'm totally befuddled here. Someone help me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins fans should be praying he loses, if Corbin wins he's going to be champion going into football season.

The hell that will be unleashed then :sodone


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> So that mean she will be loosing on Sunday then. I doubt they will have Bliss hold two belts at the same time.




You underestimate how much they love Alexa. I’ve made this mistake in way too many of her matches I don’t bet against her anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

horrendous.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> IIconics <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" /> Also why is Peyton wearing pants? bring back the shorts...


Lingerie please :russo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> They do plenty I disagree with. I criticize their lack of a midcard, their shallow and shabby stories, the shitty tag division. I just don't whine about shit like pushes, because I understand I'm not going to always like every wrestler that's featured.


I don't whine about every wrestler i don't like getting a push, i'm not a fan of Corbin but i don't mind his position and i rarely say anything about him, he's a big guy who gets heat and is great on the mic.

With Kofi though i can't get past it, he's a skinny midcarder that throws pancakes around and dances and he's beating EVERYONE, he's fucking beating EVERYONE, i can't remember any recent champion whos gotten this kind of mega push.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Corbin fans do you really want him to win the title. Be honest, you know whoever is champion they are so fucked.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> That's the same thing that Becky is trying to do with Lacey Evans after Lacey fucked her over at MITB. These people cry that the babyfaces are boring and generic but when a few of them get some edge then they want to cry.


It's ridiculous because if she wasn't being proactive folk would be upset she's being booked like she's stupid


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa :sodone


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> You know why he beat Brock in 4 minutes right? Lets see if you will be honest in your answer


It doesnt matter if he shot him with a gun. Whats the difference?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Iconics too happy don’t think Alexa will do it here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAYUM Alexa... shucky ducky quack quack!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa Bliss has a good theme. 
:vince


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Nikki Cross w/ farty bass drum


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking hell Alexa wens3 :sodone


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I want Nikki to win something, but I don't want Alexa to win lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa >> Iconics


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

what are they trying to do with this team? Why is Alexa always saddled with a side kick? Shake my fuckin head.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ace said:


> Corbin fans do you really want him to win the title. Be honest, you know whoever is champion they are so fucked.




I’m a Corbin fan and I’d love to as a fan but I don’t think he’s ready to be the star of the show yet so long term I do not want him as champion right now. Id be okay with him winning and Bork cashing in on him immediately though too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mango13 said:


> IIconics :mark: Also why is Peyton wearing pants? bring back the shorts...


I miss her wearing this


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa looks amazing tonight. Damn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Corbin fans do you really want him to win the title. Be honest, you know whoever is champion they are so fucked.


Yes. All of you think he's trash anyway...Why would I give a fuck lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It doesnt matter if he shot him with a gun. Whats the difference?


The difference is his only clean losses are to part timers and Cena in a cage match like 6 or 7 years ago. You make it sound like Seth won a proper 20 minute match that main event WM. He curtain jerked in a debacle because Brock didn't want to lay down clean for a full timer, what else is new?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I miss her wearing this



You and me both.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Exactly. That makes you a badass. Beating up Eric Young and EC3 just makes you a prick.


Cut the shit bruh Austin has attacked every level of talent. Seth also has reasons to fuck them up, they're siding with Corbin so he said fuck em.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> It doesnt matter if he shot him with a gun. Whats the difference?


You know wrestling is fake right?

Brock knew he was losing and put in zero effort into the match and just wanted to get it over and leave the arena. That is why the match went on first.

Its just like how Brock put zero effort into his match with Ambrose


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yes. All of you think he's trash anyway...Why would I give a fuck lol.


 Dude, you know what's up with the company. It doesn't matter who champion is the company is in an awful state.

Also, the titles mean nothing. I don't want AJ or Joe anywhere near them, it's toxic and cursed.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ace said:


> Corbin fans do you really want him to win the title. Be honest, you know whoever is champion they are so fucked.


Yes I do. The company is already dead because of the long term damage Cena, Reigns and Rollins have caused. Might as well be entertained with one of my favorites as champ until I stop watching this shit come October.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa a face?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Cut the shit bruh Austin has attacked every level of talent. Seth also has reasons to fuck them up, they're siding with Corbin so he said fuck em.


Austin fucked up jobbers who were part of a stable ran by legit major players like Taker, HHH, Rock, etc to get at them. Rollins acting like hes gotta avoid Eric fucking Young reffing his match against a guy whos booked as big of a pussy as Corbin is is absolutely ridiculous looking.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Starting to think Bray returns in the main event tonight to tease a feud with Bryan. I thought he may go after DB first. I don’t think he’s just going to go after faces I feel like this gimmick is gonna be weird 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I just wish Alexa's booty was still thiccer.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Two of the three hottest women in WWE right now.

For someone with no sleep and who has been sick for weeks Peyton looks :homer


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Alexa a face?


Good question, apparently she's a face on Raw and a heel on SDL haha. She's obviously working Nikki though, I assume that's what they are shooting for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Starting to think Bray returns in the main event tonight to tease a feud with Bryan. I thought he may go after DB first. I don’t think he’s just going to go after faces I feel like this gimmick is gonna be weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That be interesting. Hmmm...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Im going to be pissed if Alexa and Nikki win here. Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville need to be the team to defeat the IIconics.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Starting to think Bray returns in the main event tonight to tease a feud with Bryan. I thought he may go after DB first. I don’t think he’s just going to go after faces I feel like this gimmick is gonna be weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is Bray the ref?..Its not Heyman..Not anyone on the roster...Not Lesnar..I dont think. Running out of names here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Austin fucked up jobbers who were part of a stable ran by legit major players like Taker, HHH, Rock, etc to get at them. Rollins acting like hes gotta avoid Eric fucking Young reffing his match against a guy whos booked as big of a pussy as Corbin is is absolutely ridiculous looking.


Hasn't Rollins been chair shoting mostly jobbers tonight?

You points don't even make any sense if you are defending Austin for doing the same thing


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I don’t know why I like the iconic pose so much...maybe it’s Peyton I dunno


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Alexa a face?
> ...


Yeah I suspect she will screw over Nikki. I could be wrong. Maybe Bayley goes heelish?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL damn Billie never shuts the hell up :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its too bad they ruined Nikki's character by making her generic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so that is not a DQ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley wit da booty!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hasn't Rollins been chair shoting mostly jobbers tonight?
> 
> You points don't even make any sense if you are defending Austin for doing the same thing



Austin had to destroy the jobbers to even the odds because the final boss (HHH, Taker, Rock) was waiting. Rollins acting like he cant handle Eric Young and Baron Corbin? Lmao are you kidding? You dont see the point Im making?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell was that? :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Corbin sees what Rollins is doing right? so why doesn't he just secretly pick a ref? Just call someone from NXT, they'd jump at the chance to do it, stop having conversations out in the open and alerting who you're picking fucking idiot.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is Bray the ref?..Its not Heyman..Not anyone on the roster...Not Lesnar..I dont think. Running out of names here.




They also had a clearly scripted line about nobody in their right mind would want to take that job. Bray ain’t exactly right in the head. Makes sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't whine about every wrestler i don't like getting a push, i'm not a fan of Corbin but i don't mind his position and i rarely say anything about him, he's a big guy who gets heat and is great on the mic.
> 
> With Kofi though i can't get past it, he's a skinny midcarder that throws pancakes around and dances and he's beating EVERYONE, he's fucking beating EVERYONE, i can't remember any recent champion whos gotten this kind of mega push.


But when he gets in the ring hes serious. I could see if his finisher was slapping folk with the pancakes but its not. He's not the first champion to be silly, but very serious when match time came. There's endless of examples of silly people that still take competition or fights serious be it real life sports to fictional shit like superheroes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hasn't Rollins been chair shoting mostly jobbers tonight?
> 
> You points don't even make any sense if you are defending Austin for doing the same thing


+1. Not even worth it, though.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah I suspect she will screw over Nikki. I could be wrong. Maybe Bayley goes heelish?


I'd prefer Bayley go heel for sure. Alexa needs a face run for a while, I love that girl either way though.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

blaird said:


> I don’t know why I like the iconic pose so much...maybe it’s Peyton I dunno


Were you a fan of the 5 second pose?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So Corbin sees what Rollins is doing right? so why doesn't he just secretly pick a ref? Just call someone from NXT, they'd jump at the chance to do it, stop having conversations out in the open and alerting who you're picking fucking idiot.


The match is Sunday why does Corbin even have to tell Rollins tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ok, I still be watching WWE


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

FIREFLY FUN HOUSE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Never mind just more of this shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not so Extreme Rules.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I know it can't be easy to put this modern product over, but you hear Corey Graves subtly burying everything and it augments your appreciation for Tony Schiavone. Poor Schiavone had to sit through ungodly amounts of abysmal wrestling, but even the fucking Yetti he put over like the biggest game changer in the history of wrestling. A true pro in the booth through it all.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I swear Michael Cole ruins everything "its eerie its creepy" like da fuck?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the reports said Wyatt was coming on the show right? 
hmmm


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Were you a fan of the 5 second pose?


Absolutely...also wish Peyton would break out lashleys fav pose


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> I swear Michael Cole ruins everything "its eerie its creepy" like da fuck?




That was really really bad lol wife cringed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bayley should go heel. Seems like shes been wanting to. Hopefully the funhouse doesnt fuck up today


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> It's ridiculous because if she wasn't being proactive folk would be upset she's being booked like she's stupid


Exactly, these fans don't know what the fuck they want. fpalm


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

So Bray isn't coming out tonight?? Fuck. Ive been looking forward to this for a month now. Still love the Firefly Funhouse but he needs to appear live. Soon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was hoping Bray would be in the arena tonight. Come on, already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I know it can't be easy to put this modern product over, but you hear Corey Graves subtly burying everything and it augments your appreciation for Tony Schiavone. Poor Schiavone had to sit through ungodly amounts of abysmal wrestling, but even the fucking Yetti he put over like the biggest game changer in the history of wrestling. A true pro in the booth through it all.


its super easy once they see how much they are making lol Graves makes like $400k per year.

Do you think you could schill the WWE for that much


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I really thought the number 8 hints were going to mean that tonight was going to be the night we'd say Bray throw down. Only about half an hour left for him to beat somebody's ass or get announced as referee.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

This thing with Nikki and Alexa, this is how people get radicalized


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> But when he gets in the ring hes serious. I could see if his finisher was slapping folk with the pancakes but its not. He's not the first champion to be silly, but very serious when match time came. There's endless of examples of silly people that still take competition or fights serious be it real life sports to fictional shit like superheroes.


Point is its bullshit hes the one to get this kind of push as champion when no one else can get it, if he'd just lose once in a while to a rollup or something it wouldn't be as bad. But with his mediocre in ring ability, his mediocre mic skills, his horrible look, no way should he be getting this push, while guys like Bobby Roode can't even get on the show.

I mean Kofi isn't fucking Okada, certain talents deserve strong booking while others don't, simple as that, has nothing to do with who i like and don't.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is Bray a flat earther lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Seriously, this needs to lead to Nikki double crossing Alexa and siding with Bayley.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Here we go.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its super easy once they see how much they are making lol Graves makes like $400k per year.
> 
> Do you think you could schill the WWE for that much


I'm just making the point that Graves gets so cute with his subtle burial of this product and it makes you appreciate guys like Schiavone that put over everything like a million bucks regardless of how poor it was. 

On another topic: WWE needs to give Wyatt a match at some point if nothing else to break this up. We are certainly on the verge of overdoing these vignettes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


>


I never realized her ass was THAT phat, dafuq?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Bray is a flat earther. Knew it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Very good Firefly Funhouse episode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dammit WWE Bray should have disappeared from the video then appeared in the ring


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I never realized her ass was THAT phat, dafuq?


Yeah bruh been missin out.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What in the fuck am I brainwashed now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Austin fucked up jobbers who were part of a stable ran by legit major players like Taker, HHH, Rock, etc to get at them. Rollins acting like hes gotta avoid Eric fucking Young reffing his match against a guy whos booked as big of a pussy as Corbin is is absolutely ridiculous looking.


We both know Austin would've beat the shit out of somebody in the same situation. Austin constantly went on a war path beating up heels and sometimes even faces just because he wanted too, let alone if he felt he was going to be wronged. 

Rock called Kevin Kelly an ugly hermaphrodite and constantly bullied coach. 

If you lived through the AE and enjoyed that, there's no way what Seth's doing tonight should be seen as some weird way for a face to act.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*LOVE Y'ALL <3* (Billie & Bayley)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140802977298444288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140807747434401798


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

If Bray doesn't come out soon this is gonna get really, really stale.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Let him in"??? If Bray in that mask showed up near me, I'd be looking for Seth and his chair to show up and get him :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That feels like the final episode. Thought Bray was gonna come out right there.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I'm just making the point that Graves gets so cute with his subtle burial of this product and it makes you appreciate guys like Schiavone that put over everything like a million bucks regardless of how poor it was.
> 
> On another topic: WWE needs to give Wyatt a match at some point if nothing else to break this up. We are certainly on the verge of overdoing these vignettes.


Verge? It was overdone weeks ago. He should have been physical as the Fiend a week or two after he revealed it, that was 4 or 5 of these vignettes ago.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Fuck still nothing!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I never realized her ass was THAT phat, dafuq?


Been known it since her 2016 call up. 

I been tellin' y'all man!


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Hell yeah, great ending to the Funhouse!! Now bring it on, Bray needs to interrupt the ME tonight.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

What did I just watch


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Flat earther Bray is AJ's favorite character.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bray videos are not bad. But, this company has fucked him over so much just get him out to the live audience and prove us wrong instead of waiting for the likelihood of another fuck up lol. All this wait for likely another epic fail.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> Hell yeah, great ending to the Funhouse!! Now bring it on, Bray needs to interrupt the ME tonight.


won't happen. Will prolly be next week after the PPV. Fuck that Seth/Becky interaction was cringe.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They need to pull the trigger now and just have Bray destroy them both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky's relationship and showing them together backstage? I really don't get it, what purpose does it serve? Its not like either of them ever help one another, or get involved in anything the other does in storylines.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray has dissapeared from the Funhouse and will finally appear on Raw.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky's relationship and showing them together backstage? I really don't get it, what purpose does it serve?


literally just Twitter/Facebook chatter


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky's relationship and showing them together backstage? I really don't get it, what purpose does it serve?


"Look how real we are!"

My guess.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Is the show volume low or is it my tv?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky's relationship and showing them together backstage? I really don't get it, what purpose does it serve?




Bork gonna kayfabe sleep with Becky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> Bray has dissapeared from the Funhouse and will finally appear on Raw.


One can only hope.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> They need to pull the trigger now and just have Bray destroy them both.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoulda had EC3 destroy them :mj2


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky's relationship and showing them together backstage? I really don't get it, what purpose does it serve?


The new Macho and Liz brother.












I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> ChairShotToTheHead said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah, great ending to the Funhouse!! Now bring it on, Bray needs to interrupt the ME tonight.
> ...


Yeah next Monday likely..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe Bray could show up tomorrow I wanna know who they feed to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Been known it since her 2016 call up.
> 
> I been tellin' y'all man!


Her sister is a baddie as well.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't get the point of showing Seth & Becky either, it's not like people don't know they're a couple. I'm glad though, I don't really want an actual storyline with them anyway lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Should Bray go after Rollins and Bryan tonight?

Neither man needs to beat the other.

Or should Bray go after a champion Lesnar or Reigns?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty dumb they are giving away this match on free TV. This could be a WM, SS, or RR match


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bray is literally the only thing in WWE right now that they are doing right.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> won't happen. Will prolly be next week after the PPV. Fuck that Seth/Becky interaction was cringe.


I know it won't but it should, I just want the fucker to take over the show Ministry style, it has been so damn great. 

Yeah what is the point of acknowledging Seth and Becky being together?? Haha. Dumb


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Verge? It was overdone weeks ago. He should have been physical as the Fiend a week or two after he revealed it, that was 4 or 5 of these vignettes ago.


That's certainly fair, "On the verge" was probably understated. I think Hassan and Razor Ramon are great examples of the working formula of 4-5 vignettes to introduce the character to the audience then put 'em in the ring.


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Soul_Body said:


> Is the show volume low or is it my tv?


I have headphones on, it's quieter then the commercials and it's only in my right ear


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Her sister is a baddie as well.


Seen her sis a few years back.. she looks better now.

I wouldn't pull out of either.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Her sister is a baddie as well.


Holy....That's really Bayley sister?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Should Bray go after Rollins and Bryan tonight?
> 
> Neither man needs to beat the other.
> 
> Or should Bray go after a champion Lesnar or Reigns?


Nah Corbin needs to cost Seth the match then lay out Seth as Raw goes off the air.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why don't the tag team belts have any gold on them it just looks cheaper without gold I don't know silver is fine but you know


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> its pretty dumb they are giving away this match on free TV. This could be a WM, SS, or RR match


This is WWE, they've been doing dumb shit like this for years lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rkolegend123 said:


> wkc_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Her sister is a baddie as well.
> ...


Damnnnn now shes hot.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Is the show volume low or is it my tv?


ok yeah, thought my soundbar was dying or something.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Her sister is a baddie as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Holy....That's really Bayley sister?


yeah


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> Is the show volume low or is it my tv?


I think they just fixed it lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WTF thats Eric Young it legit looked like Bob Holly for a second lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley's sister > Bayley


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So apparently none of those guys will recover in time to be the guest ref on Sunday. LoL


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is yet another prime example of the pitfalls of having to fill 5 hours of weekly tv content. This sure as hell shouldn't be on free television and Seth's real-life former straightedge lifestyle that he has apparently abandoned vs. Bryan's obsessive environmental/moral character could easily get months of material out of this feud without either touching until a major ppv.

Edit: Well then :maury :maury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That was a fast DQ :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH FUCK OFF.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

a DQ with 15 mins left to go?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that was fucking stupid. That could have been a fun match and they ruined it 2 minutes in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So we get a crappy ending to a pretty decent show lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

.....wtf


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I turn on RAW and it's a recap of Seth Rollins is semi-randomly bashing guys with chairs all over the place

Huh what is going on might this be interesting

Then his match with Daniel Bryan starts and its instantly rest hold rest hold rest hold dead crowd then instant Rowan interference for the DQ

Le sigh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They making this a tag match? Lot of time left..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What Rollins is doing isn't bad ass, its just him being scared of losing his belt and not being confident enough to overcome the odds, just seems like a pussy move. Austin always had to deal with special guest ref stuff and he always put up with it and went into the match determined to overcome the odds and deal with it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OF COURSE THERE'S FUCKERY. This match was way too good to be true on a random RAW.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well...this should be for a ppv anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What is this crap LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the fuck is going on

did Vince get a hold on the final script? everything was going great until now.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the hell is happening?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, that fucking tease of a match


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s 15 mins left lmaooooooo wtf they gonna do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Trash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It feels like the 24/7 title is on the line


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Jesus Christ what the fuck is this am I watching WCW 1996


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I know this Bray thing has done well with some,and they are interesting vignettes. But do people forget he ain't the greatest in ring, that will deflate a ton of people once that bell rings. It will soon all go to waste.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I like this, lmfao!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that was just completely stupid


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Restarted... Fucking nice.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Point is its bullshit hes the one to get this kind of push as champion when no one else can get it, if he'd just lose once in a while to a rollup or something it wouldn't be as bad. But with his mediocre in ring ability, his mediocre mic skills, his horrible look, no way should he be getting this push, while guys like Bobby Roode can't even get on the show.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean Kofi isn't fucking Okada, certain talents deserve strong booking while others don't, simple as that, has nothing to do with who i like and don't.


But it does have to do with what you do and don't like. Fans have made it clear they want Kofi, Kofi still gets big reactions. You see mediocre, the fans in the arena see somebody they want to cheer and support. If it's fine for Okada who NJPW fans want it should be fine for Kofi who WWE fans want.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What the hell was the point of that?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, they'r restarting the match haha. That's good, even though it'll be short cos of the ad break.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Oh, never mind, they restarted it. So what the hell was to point? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This is yet another prime example of the pitfalls of having to fill 5 hours of weekly tv content. This sure as hell shouldn't be on free television and Seth's real-life former straightedge lifestyle that he has apparently abandoned vs. Bryan's obsessive environmental/moral character could easily get months of material out of this feud without either touching until a major ppv.
> 
> Edit: Well then :maury :maury


its easy to fill 5 hours of TV. The problem is the WWE uses the same handful of wrestlers.

they could fill it no problem if they actually used people like Rusev, Nakamura, Asuka, Roode, Black, etc


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Restart the match...alrighty then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I have no words for whatever that was 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Literally what was the point of that just to restart the match and ban everyone?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WTF is going on? Now it's going to restart AND they go directly go to commercial. Way to kill off the segment.

MY GOD VINCE MCMAHON HAS TO GO. WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE POINT OF THAT SHIT?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow WWE actually made the right decision and restarted the match 1 on 1. I thought they would do some clusterfuck tag match. But it does make you wonder what was the point of all that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This company is SO. FUCKED.

Oh so fucked :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That was one of the stupidest things I've seen in awhile just random crap being thrown out there


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Smarter heads have come to sense. No way will they give away one of their biggest matches away for free.

Edit: Nope they go stupid again and restart the match lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"This match will be restarted 1 on 1 with no one else allowed ringside!"

Well, kayfabe speaking, they could implement that into every match and we'd never have a pointless run in again :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess Baron Corbin comes out to interfere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So WWE started off great then slowly went downhill as the night went on.

At least it seems like they are trying again


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So..whos the ref?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Usos and New Days have had their troubles over the years but great respect for each other

Well shit Vince I'm glad you told MAGGLE to inform us of that, sterling commentary really exciting

Then our pointless plot cul-de-sac ends with the MATCH RESTARTED and NO ONE ALLOWED RINGSIDE SO THERE

Crowd crickets the entire time 

Someone please get in touch with Bruce Prichard and tell him to bring that thing to work that got him fired last time. I'm not telling him to kill Vince McMahon with it. Really. I'm not


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holding out hope for Bray to show up tonight. Save us, Bray!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn, some of y'all just don't understand storytelling. 

Like... I'm going to not be rude and just stop while I'm ahead.

....FFS!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dropping in real quick......



wkc_23 said:


> Her sister is a baddie as well.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was so fucked...clears the path for Shane and Drew to attack i guess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So..whos the ref?


Daniel Bryan :russo


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought that was actually kind of cool? Like they're trying to put on a show but shit is bubbling over and messing things up. It was unexpected and random but it made sense. It also protects Bryan a little bit when he loses.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Dropping in real quick......


She should be a team player and let all the boys tittay fugg and get one off!

(Forgive my language ladies of WF :laugh


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

That shit served no purpose.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> its easy to fill 5 hours of TV. The problem is the WWE uses the same handful of wrestlers.
> 
> they could fill it no problem if they actually used people like Rusev, Nakamura, Asuka, Roode, Black, etc


WWE actually utilizing more of their roster. Gasp, what a foreign concept.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Daniel Bryan :russo


In his home state isn't it. He be the most over in that match and no one will give a damn lol.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What ever happen to the dark 3rd hour of Raw Foley announced? That last a week, maybe 2?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least it wasn't turned into a 12 man tag or some shit :draper2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Name of bailey sister?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> WTF is going on? Now it's going to restart AND they go directly go to commercial. Way to kill off the segment.
> 
> MY GOD VINCE MCMAHON HAS TO GO. WHAT THE FUCK WAS THE POINT OF THAT SHIT?


Not to mention, maybe it is just my old-school mentality, but this shouldn't be given as a throwaway match on "free" tv anyway imo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

God I love Bryan.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The best thing tonight was finding out Bayley's sister is a babe .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan is still the best wrestler in the E...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

These announcers are so fucking bad...only Graves has a voice for announcing. Renee Moxley adds nothing. Cole is a joke


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ankle lock into a wheelbarrow suplex :bjpenn :bjpenn


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayley's sister appreciation night


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> What ever happen to the dark 3rd hour of Raw Foley announced? That last a week, maybe 2?


You must be really desensitized if you don't feel the Shadow creeping over you watching the third hour of Raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> *But it does have to do with what you do and don't like*. Fans have made it clear they want Kofi, Kofi still gets big reactions. You see mediocre, the fans in the arena see somebody they want to cheer and support. If it's fine for Okada who NJPW fans want it should be fine for Kofi who WWE fans want.


No it doesn't, i'm not an Okada fan but i can't deny he deserves his booking, i can see the guys majorly talented and one of the best wrestlers out there. 

Its just Kofi, everything i see with him i can't agree with him getting superman booking, he doesn't have the talent to back it up. It would be like back in the day if D Lo Brown won the WWF title and was beating everyone, i liked D Lo but that would have been retarded.

Scotty Too Hotty was really over at one point but it would have been dumb as fuck to give him superman booking, so its not about being over, its about having the fucking talent to back it up.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bayley's sister appreciation night



What did you find her IG or something? haha


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley's sister > This Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn good contest!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These two need a Mania match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bryan no selling a suplex off the top rope lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> What did you find her IG or something? haha


I googled Bayley's sister and clicked images lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brock is the special referee isnt he
:russo


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Psychology has been shaky but these spots have been slick as a pipeline.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> These two need a Mania match.


They've always had very good TV matches with one another, back during Bryan's run to his WM moment they had quite a few. Surprised we haven't had a main event feud yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ugh, selling in this company means nothing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS having Bryan eat a clean pin


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why couldn't we get this match without the pointless run-ins that happened for the sole purpose of filling time until the last commercial break?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Rollins is vanilla as fuck.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

After all that... Rollins just wins in a "John Cena comeback" type of way?

Rollins is my boy and all, but dayum... OK.

Bryan deserved better.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Needless clean finish though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS having Bryan eat a clean pin


 Good.

Seth is world champion, Bryan is tag champion.

World champions should be booked strong, fuckery only pisses off fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Seth gets a big win headed into his title defense, and his challenger loses and gets no momentum going the title match, makes perfect sense WWE...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Corbin with the chair to Rollins. Nice.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Corbin attacked Seth from behind, they both did it to each other, so they're even now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@birthday_massacre ; you were right. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I need to see a trilogy between Bryan and Rollins. Fuck, them matches would be classics.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

???? It's a go home show. You guys were all up and arms when I talked about Becky getting clean wins too. lol. Solid raw all things considering best one in God knows how long. Wasnt great but was passable.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth attacks jobbers with a chair all night and somehow Corbin is the bad guy? Makes no sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> No it doesn't, i'm not an Okada fan but i can't deny he deserves his booking, i can see the guys majorly talented and one of the best wrestlers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The difference is all of this revolved around the WWE title and fans wanted it. Fans knew the Elimination Chamber was for the WWE title they wanted Kofi. Then they continued to ask for Kofi. Retarded would be going, "we know you're asking for Kofi and demanding Kofi, but we think he's a midcarder for life so fuck you".


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan gets pinned by the Champ, makes sense.

I do think Bryan deserves better then he's getting right now. Best wrestler in the company.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Match was good, but it had a shitty ending.

I am not even a fan of Corbin, but kick his ass, Seth has been a dick tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Good.
> 
> Seth is world champion, Bryan is tag champion.
> 
> World champions should be booked strong, fuckery only pisses off fans.


it should have ended in a no contest. its dumb to give that match away on free TV with a clean finish.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good ending with Corbin. Made perfect sense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> I need to see a trilogy between Bryan and Rollins. Fuck, them matches would be classics.


Final match of the trilogy being 3 stages of hell :mark:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I need to see a trilogy between Bryan and Rollins. Fuck, them matches would be classics.


Definitely. Don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS having Bryan eat a clean pin



Of course, wwe doesn't value him. Also having him lay there for four or five seconds to end the match was stupid. Plus they deserved more than a 10 minute tv match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that show sucked


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> it should have ended in a no contest. its dumb to give that match away on free TV with a clean finish.


Seen as Bryan is stuck with this crappy Tag title thing, I don't see them feuding for the next few months. People will forget it anyway, Bryan beat him clean a fe times too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well that show sucked


to be fair the first two hour was good


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The match should of ended with a double count or or something like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> @birthday_massacre ; you were right. :lol


I know, I should be booking for WWE lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well that show sucked


This show did not suck, at all. It was one of the best RAW's in a long while.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> it should have ended in a no contest. its dumb to give that match away on free TV with a clean finish.


It's fine. No title changed hands so why not. It's way better than the 50/50 booking.

Does anyone care that Bryan lost? no. But always having screwy endings is pure bait and switch and people get sick of it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good show, especially first two hours. Best Raw or SD in awhile. The PPV this Sunday is probably going to suck hard, though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Final match of the trilogy being 3 stages of hell :mark:


I haven't seen a 3 stages of hell in a long time.. I think Cena and Ryback was the last one.. And that was like 6 years ago.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Bryan is such a jobber this year. He was eating clean pins left and right even when he was the champion. Should have gone to AEW bro.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> I know, I should be booking for WWE lol


You think the fuckery on this board drives you mental...wait til you're under VKM's thumb pal. :vince


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well that show sucked


Went downhill after Lacey like it does every week :ciampa

I think she's beating Becky though after how their exchange went tonight so get ready bro lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> The difference is all of this revolved around the WWE title and fans wanted it. Fans knew the Elimination Chamber was for the WWE title they wanted Kofi. Then they continued to ask for Kofi. Retarded would be going, "we know you're asking for Kofi and demanding Kofi, but we think he's a midcarder for life so fuck you".


They only suddenly wanted Kofi as champion because WWE booked him as a giant underdog when he replaced Mustafa, before that fans was never clamoring for a big Kofi world title run, its just the WWE sheep was manipulated into wanting it.

Had they gave Ali that spot and he didn't get injured and they had him defeat everyone in that gauntlet and constantly coming close to winning the title i bet he'd be the one fans was chanting for too. 

Fans was also asking for Rusev but WWE told them "Fuck you guys he's a midcarder nothing more" you know why? cause they didn't intend for him to get over, they clearly intended for Kofi to get over with how they booked him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The first two hours were pretty good but the last one was pretty bad


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I fell asleep during the first match tonight. Woke up to Roman talking, came in here, saw Bay's sister's ta-tas. Good Raw.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Good show, especially first two hours. Best Raw or SD in awhile. The PPV this Sunday is probably going to suck hard, though.


Man....here's the thing. If I KNEW Bray was re-debuting at the PPV I would for sure watch...but idk. My guess is he fucks up Seths title reign and upon him wrecking Seth in his debut Brock recaptures the chip and it sets up Bray vs Seth for SS.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rexmundi said:


> Bryan is such a jobber this year. He was eating clean pins left and right even when he was the champion. Should have gone to AEW bro.


That's what happens when you are a heel, even a main event one. Bryan's a unselfish performer, he probably asked to do it for most of those clean pins.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Randy Lahey said:


> It's fine. No title changed hands so why not. It's way better than the 50/50 booking.
> 
> Does anyone care that Bryan lost? no. But always having screwy endings is pure bait and switch and people get sick of it


Yeah, if Seth gets pinned regardless of if there’s interference or not, people would have complained. If there was a Double DQ, people would have complained about bait and switch. Bryan’s loss there won’t be remembered in a few weeks. He’s still a champ. It really isn’t a big deal. 

The Corbin loss on the other hand was stupid as shit. Why would you cool off your UT contender 6 days before he challenges? Makes 0 sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> You think the fuckery on this board drives you mental...wait til you're under VKM's thumb pal. :vince


yeah it would not matter how good my idea's or finishes are, Vince would just it last minute and all my hard work would go to waste ha ha


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I fell asleep during the first match tonight. Woke up to Roman talking, came in here, saw Bay's sister's ta-tas. Good Raw.


way better Raw than usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince def wasn't in control of tonights RAW. Whoever was running it, good shit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, I am not a fan of Bryan but he is so much better than Seth at pretty much everything, the heel turn has worked wonders for him


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought that was a better Raw than usual. It kept my attention. Plus, people in here weren't posting as many photos of women as the last few weeks and the talk was actually about the show and about wrestling.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Pretty good Raw tonight, best in a long time. Corbin ending the show was excellent, he looks like a champion, love that guy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Best part of the show: The IIconics retained... against an actual team :woo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bmack086 said:


> Yeah, if Seth gets pinned regardless of if there’s interference or not, people would have complained. If there was a Double DQ, people would have complained about bait and switch. Bryan’s loss there won’t be remembered in a few weeks. He’s still a champ. It really isn’t a big deal.
> 
> The Corbin loss on the other hand was stupid as shit. Why would you cool off your UT contender 6 days before he challenges? Makes 0 sense.


This is how you end the match. Corbin is hiding under the ring, as the match ends while DB and Seth are being counted out, DB is not going to make the count, and Seth tries to just beat the 10 count, Corbin from under the ring grabs his leg, to force a double count out. Then you have Corbin layout Seth in the middle of the ring to end the show.

Corbin costing Seth a win and also laying him out would have a bigger impact and keeps Seth strong because he does not eat a loss, and neither does DB.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I am not a fan of Bryan but he is so much better than Seth at pretty much everything, the heel turn has worked wonders for him


I hate Bryan and I can acknowledge his obvious talent. Rollins is just a trash entertainer and a spot monkey.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> They only suddenly wanted Kofi as champion because WWE booked him as a giant underdog when he replaced Mustafa, before that fans was never clamoring for a big Kofi world title run, its just the WWE sheep was manipulated into wanting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible argument, sometimes you don't know you want something until you get presented with the option. Have they dropped the ball on other hot folk before sure. But them not making that mistake again should be applauded, not jeered. 

But the whole sheep part is stupid. Since when was fans wanting to go along with the booking sheep shit? I mean were folk sheep for enjoying Hogan, how about Austin, how about Rock, what about AEW fans liking DoN? Or are they sheep because they like something you didn't?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

On top of Seth tonight, I enjoyed Corbin coming out to no reaction whatsoever and the overall LOLz/garbage that the five-head and puffy-face (IIIIIIIConics) provided tonight. So, there is that.

:bjpenn


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Seth Rollins attacking Elias with a steel chair + Rollins short promo + The Miz, Bobby Lashley, Cesaro, Ricochet, and Braun Strowman attacking Elias

- Becky Lynch giving Lacey Evans the Bexploder Suplex

- Seth Rollins attacking Baron Corbin with a steel chair backstage

- R-Truth and Carmella disguising themselves as fans to set up for the 24/7 segment lol)

- Revival robbing money from the beaten Heath Slater backstage lol)

- Daniel Bryan promo with Rowan

- Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn/Baron Corbin/EC3/Seth Rollins/New Day Kevin and Sami Show segment + Rollins attacking EC3 with a steel chair

- AJ Styles/Club backstage segment

- Paul Heyman promo

- Seth Rollins attacking Eric Young with a steel chair backstage

- Roman Reigns attacking Revival, Drew McIntyre, and Shane McMahon around the arena

- Daniel Bryan backstage interview


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

looper007 said:


> That's what happens when you are a heel, even a main event one. Bryan's a unselfish performer, he probably asked to do it for most of those clean pins.


I know Bryan love putting people over clean but losing all the time will leave him with no credibility. The man deserves a little more booking protection than he has, especially since he lost clean on a preshow. fpalm


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> to be fair the first two hour was good





wkc_23 said:


> This show did not suck, at all. It was one of the best RAW's in a long while.


Meh, the Fatal 5 Way was alright for what it was and the Becky/Lacey stuff was good, but I didn't enjoy the rest of it honestly. I'm sick of Shane McMahon and Rollins swinging the chair around all night like an idiot did nothing for me. So because someone gets hit with a steel chair a couple of times, they can't be a referee 7 days later? The whole thing was illogical. That's not how you book your world champion. I didn't like it one bit. The women's tag title match was a waste of time and the 6 man tag was just a repeat of last week. I'm so tired of the Kofi thing. It was great at first, but his booking has also been shit since he won the title. It's just too much. The Rollins/Bryan match was ok but honestly I lost all interest after the retarded interference that meant nothing. 2/5 show for me.



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Went downhill after Lacey like it does every week :ciampa
> 
> *I think she's beating Becky though after how their exchange went tonight so get ready bro lol*


:thelist


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

For everyone who complains about me being so hard on Seth Rollins, tonight's Raw was a perfect example of why. He spent the whole night laying out half the roster, meanwhile the one guy that has actually kept me interested in Pro Wrestling the last few years had to turn up and eat another pin in another irrelevant match against another spot monkey.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Meh, the Fatal 5 Way was alright for what it was and the Becky/Lacey stuff was good, but I didn't enjoy the rest of it honestly. I'm sick of Shane McMahon and Rollins swinging the chair around all night like an idiot did nothing for me. So because someone gets hit with a steel chair a couple of times, they can't be a referee? The whole thing was illogical. That's not how you book your world champion. I didn't like it one bit. The women's tag title match was a waste of time and the 6 man tag was just a repeat of last week. I'm so tired of the Kofi thing. It was great at first, but his booking has also been shit since he won the title. It's just too much. The Rollins/Bryan match was ok but honestly I lost all interest after the retarded interference that meant nothing. 2/5 show for me.
> 
> 
> 
> :thelist


Id give raw an 8/10 or a solid B.

Its been the best raw probably all year, top 3 easily


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id give raw an 8/10 or a solid B.
> 
> Its been the best raw probably all year, top 3 easily


That's WAY too high of a rating lol, RAW has lowered the standards of the community


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Highlights of Raw:
> 
> - Seth Rollins attacking Elias with a steel chair + The Miz, Bobby Lashley, Cesaro, Ricochet, and Braun Strowman attacking Elias
> 
> ...



Id even add in The IIconics actually having a title match and winning while the WWE getting over the other storyline that Bliss is involved in. 

Im not a fan of The IIconics but it would be funny if they win all their matches by some fuckery or dumb luck until someone legit beats them like Asuka and kairi sane





prosperwithdeen said:


> That's WAY too high of a rating lol, RAW has lowered the standards of the community


Well of course we are grading on the current products curve.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> For everyone who complains about me being so hard on Seth Rollins, tonight's Raw was a perfect example of why. He spent the whole night laying out half the roster, meanwhile the one guy that has actually kept me interested in Pro Wrestling the last few years had to turn up and eat another pin in another irrelevant match against another spot monkey.


As an aside, isn't he supposed to be a likeable face? He really came off as a smug ass heel tonight.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Id give raw an 8/10 or a solid B.
> 
> Its been the best raw probably all year, top 3 easily


Without the Shane segment and the Old day, would have been an A probably. Get the hook on that bull shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> Without the Shane segment and the Old day, would have been an A probably. Get the hook on that bull shit.


yeah could be an A if they dumped the Shane and New Day stuff and added in other matches with unused talent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Terrible argument, sometimes you don't know you want something until you get presented with the option. Have they dropped the ball on other hot folk before sure. But them not making that mistake again should be applauded, not jeered.
> 
> But the whole sheep part is stupid. Since when was fans wanting to go along with the booking sheep shit? I mean were folk sheep for enjoying Hogan, how about Austin, how about Rock, what about AEW fans liking DoN? Or are they sheep because they like something you didn't?


Lol Austin was never intended to get as over as he got, they didn't book him to become FOTC, the fans chose to start backing him and WWE started to book him as such, so no they wasn't sheep with him. And again Rock wasn't positioned to be a FOTC either, like Austin, Rock was doing great as a heel and fans started appreciating him. 

So in both their cases fans started getting behind them before WWE intended them too, so what ur saying makes no sense.



> Have they dropped the ball on other hot folk before sure. But them not making that mistake again should be applauded, not jeered


And yeah they don't make the mistake again when it comes to a very mediocre wrestler that doesn't deserve it, thats great...

I'm not saying anytime fans like someone from a storyline or booking they're mindless sheep, its just when its talent thats very inferior, yeah they're sheep if they start getting behind awful talent, and i like to think i'm a pretty good judge of talent. People like Hogan, dude WAS charisma, he oozed fucking charisma, he was gonna be over no matter what.

Hogan had the talent to back up his booking, but with Diesel he didn't have the talent to back it up nor did Luger and they was flops, see cause fans didn't just buy into them like mindless sheep, they seen how inferior they was to others like Hogan and din't accept them.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Part of what made RAW solid was that we didn't get Shane for a whole 30 minutes. They broke it up in to parts with him in a creative way.

The show having a nice fast pace, getting a lot of different guys on TV.

Lacey and Alexa though, wow! Becky also actually. All 3 got my attention tonight.

AJ Styles appearing. I hope that there is more to this thing of him wanting the Good Brothers to win matches. Put some sort of a Club trio together already.

No Bella Twins, like I figured. Wouldn't have minded seeing Nikki, but they were only there to visit.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

The good:

-Everyone delivering their finishers to Elias

-The backstage camera work they were doing with Shane, Drew, and Revival; it was different. Different is always nice.

-Daniel Bryan

-Alexa Bliss

-Showing Hulk Hogan

-Roman heading to Shane's office and the brawl

-The IIconics

-The Firefly Fun House, this was his best one yet

-Corbin beating Seth with a chair


The bad:

-EC3 getting buried again

-Eric Young getting buried

-War Raiders appearing for the first time in a month, only to beat up local jobbers

-Gallows and Anderson losing in 2 minutes

-Every single heel knocking Los Angeles, seriously we probably heard like 5-6 different jokes about the city. It was getting annoying

-The city Los Angeles being mentioned every fucking 30 seconds. I dare someone to watch this episode and take a drink every time the city gets mentioned

-Paul Heyman's appearance was pointless. He came out, said he wasn't the special referee, and that Brock could cash in at any time.

-IIconics winning via roll-up

-Bryan getting pinned

-Wild Card Rule yet again proven to be stupid. I think 10 Smackdown wrestlers appeared on Raw tonight.

-The commentary during backstage segments was really weird and awkward. Michael Cole would be talking like this:
"Alright so here we are backstage.... That's Shane McMahon.... Discussing some things.... In his office I believe.... Oh, here comes Drew..... They're still discussing things.... Now here comes the Revival...." it was just really strange.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Austin was never intended to get as over as he got, they didn't book him to become FOTC, the fans chose to start backing him and WWE started to book him as such, so no they wasn't sheep with him. And again Rock wasn't positioned to be a FOTC either, like Austin, Rock was doing great as a heel and fans started appreciating him.
> 
> So in both their cases fans started getting behind them before WWE intended them too, so what ur saying makes no sense.
> 
> ...


Kofi wasn't meant to be the FotC, Kofi wasn't booked to win the Elimination Chamber. But what happened was fans got behind him and they ran with it. The issue is simply you can't look beyond your own personal tastes and accept that maybe running with the guy fans like and want especially when there was no clear direction for the WWE title was a good thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> As an aside, isn't he supposed to be a likeable face? He really came off as a smug ass heel tonight.


Just from reading the results if he's running around even beating down people who turn Corbin down that seems pretty douche for a face.

Funny thing is imagine if Reigns did this or Corbin. All the Rollins fans would be bitching about Vince pushing his boy too hard, or Corbin being overexposed. Even funnier when you consider Rollins is just as much of a McMahon chosen one and over pushed as Roman is.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Just from reading the results if he's running around even beating down people who turn Corbin down that seems pretty douche for a face.
> 
> Funny thing is imagine if Reigns did this or Corbin. All the Rollins fans would be bitching about Vince pushing his boy too hard, or Corbin being overexposed. Even funnier when you consider Rollins is just as much of a McMahon chosen one and over pushed as Roman is.


Thing is too he isn't like a badass face either, because he was such a chicken shit heel. That 2015-2016 run of his really hurt him long term.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You criticize Seth and some people, instead of defending him, go after the IIconics :lmao

So pathetic


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

one of the better raw's in a while. A real nice flow. Honestly, no complaints. I LOVE the revival with Shane. That's a good combo

ALSO i noticed that the announcers were toned down a little bit...and it helped (only a little bit, it's still terrible...but terrible is an improvement). I noticed Renee was the most toned down and it helped a lot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

To be honest this Raw was decent.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Poor EC3


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

#BestForBusiness said:


> -The commentary during backstage segments was really weird and awkward. Michael Cole would be talking like this:
> "Alright so here we are backstage.... That's Shane McMahon.... Discussing some things.... In his office I believe.... Oh, here comes Drew..... They're still discussing things.... Now here comes the Revival...." it was just really strange.




watch that segment back - there was a problem with Heath Slaters mic and Cole was trying to talk to cover it up. Then there was a little overlap when the mic came back on.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky Lynch Faces Lacey Evans in Street Fight After Raw (Pics, Video)


> – Becky Lynch and Lacey Evans faced off after Raw went off the air in a street fight. You can see pics and video below from the match, which saw Lynch defeat Evans via submission.
> 
> The two are set to compete with Lynch’s Raw Women’s Championship on the line at Stomping Grounds this Sunday.
> 
> ...


Source: https://411mania.com/wrestling/becky-lynch-faces-lacey-evans-in-street-fight-after-raw-pics-video/


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Just from reading the results if he's running around even beating down people who turn Corbin down that seems pretty douche for a face.
> 
> Funny thing is imagine if Reigns did this or Corbin. All the Rollins fans would be bitching about Vince pushing his boy too hard, or Corbin being overexposed. Even funnier when you consider Rollins is just as much of a McMahon chosen one and over pushed as Roman is.


Its not just Vince McMahon, its the McMahon family. They are always going to have their favorites and push them very hard. I know a lot of people say the person who found and pushed Rollins and always advocates for him is Triple H, so he's Triple H's boy. Sheamus had the Triple H Workout Buddy stink on him but Rollins catches very little flak for being Triple H's favorite son. 

I wonder who it is in the McMahon family that has such a hard on for Baron Corbin and got him featured on RAW for half an hour for half a year and wanted that Constable Corbin garbage? 
Maybe its Stephanie, I dunno.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my God, those chicks actually defended those belts! It's a miracle! Also, LMAO at the LA crowd shitting on Bayley when she factored into the finish.

Decent main event, could've used another 10 minutes to become an instance classic but that's TV for ya. I guess they may as well not go full force when the third hour is the least watched and the match really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Raw was actually pretty damn good tonight.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I think the trouble is they blow their load on this show, then in a week (probably even barely a week as SD is tomorrow) they just revert back. What made tonight better was there were different matches and they got some different talents involved. There was some foreshadowing to old alliances which is refreshing when they usually forget what happens the week before let alone years ago. My only issue is I just do not like Rollins.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was definitely an improvement this week although it still needs a lot of work to gain back viewers. I lost count of how many Smackdown superstars were on this show but I'm sure it was more than 6 or how many Vince McMahon said when he first introduced it. Very genius of him when its more than 6 superstars right? When Baron Corbin first arrived on the main roster, I knew he was going to get pushes in the future. To see him get so much screentime is just laughable. And we still dont know know who's going to be his special guest referee lol. 

I dug the Revival hanging out with Shane and was sad to see Heath Slater get pummeled by his former 3 Man Band mate Drew McIntrye. Dont mind the winner of the Fatal Five Way either. Becky/Lacey promo was fine with me and I'm glad to see the IIconics win a match for once. A Title defense no less. R-Truth is still the 24/7 Champion so thats fine. I hope someday down the road we see a proper Rollins/Bryan feud though. Their match needed more time.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

This was the most watchable RAW from start to finish in a very long time - the presentation was significantly different - faster, more "in your face" and aggressive. It didn't feel like a Vince and Dunn produced show, the direction on backstage segments in particular were more like something I would expect from a Pritchard or Heyman rather than a Dunn - they were raw, quite violent and used clever camera misdirection. (now drop the shaky cam garbage!) The commentary was also noticeably pulled back, they said a lot less which allowed the viewers to absorb what was happening - there is an art to commentary and saying too much is a certain way to kill your audience, it turns into a lecture - often times it's just best to let the picture do the talking.

I'll be intrigued to see if this was a one off or a sign of actual behind the scenes changes, let's all hope it's the later - good show.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

A good RAW for once! Liking this side of Seth, glad the Iiconics finally had a (kind of) legitimate title defence too...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raw was not only good but the go home show was finally good.Let’s hope Smackdown is good also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

If Rollins didn't have that Indy cred everyone would be bitching about him wrecking half the roster.



SPCDRI said:


> Its not just Vince McMahon, its the McMahon family. They are always going to have their favorites and push them very hard. I know a lot of people say the person who found and pushed Rollins and always advocates for him is Triple H, so he's Triple H's boy. Sheamus had the Triple H Workout Buddy stink on him but Rollins catches very little flak for being Triple H's favorite son.
> 
> I wonder who it is in the McMahon family that has such a hard on for Baron Corbin and got him featured on RAW for half an hour for half a year and wanted that Constable Corbin garbage?
> Maybe its Stephanie, I dunno.


I agree 100% on the McMahon family thing. Vince gets all the flak, but the whole McMahon family including HHH is the problem. They pick their favourites, or pick their angles and run that into the ground. HHH pushing Rollins to the god damn moon is just as bad as Vince doing the same with Reigns, or Stephanie bludgeoning everyone over the head with the poorly executed Women's Revolution.

NXT shows just how biased HHH is as well, he picks his favourites there, pushes them to the top and ignores everyone else.

That whole family needs to be removed from power with a fresh set of eyes and ideas brought in.



Mordecay said:


> You criticize Seth and some people, instead of defending him, go after the IIconics :lmao
> 
> So pathetic


Thats how a certain someone operates. Anytime you say something negative about Rollins, he has to come back with something negative about your favourite(s). Its kind of cute really.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Actually not a bad episode of Raw:

-The #1 contender's match was great, and Joe vs. Ricochet could be awesome if given enough time. Also I look forward to the video of Kacy's reaction because it should be adorable.

-They've been handling the Becky/Seth interactions ok thus far.

-The Becky/Lacey segment was pretty good.

-The 24/7 stuff continues to be entertaining.

-I'm still on the fence about the Nikki stuff. After seeing how badass she was in NXT, this whole "she's a gullible fool who's buying what Alexa is selling" thing isn't really clicking for me. And her needing to be tied to Alexa so much to finally be used on TV either. But, hopefully there's a good payoff to it in the end.

-Drew really should be feuding with Seth, not Corbin.

-The tag matches were both good and they continue to book Kofi surprisingly decently as champion, so kudos to them for that so far.

-Etc.




All in all, not bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

RAW didn't suck. I fell asleep after all the tag teams brawled in the main event though.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

The pace of the show was far better, be useful for Kevin Dunn to realise that even with piss poor writing/booking a fast paced presentation that has that feel of chaos to it hides a hell of a lot of weaknesses in the script.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Seth is so boring, I'm actually missing Lesnar.

Why would you have your #1 contender lose and eat the pin 6 days before a PPV ?

God that wild card rule sucks...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Seth is so boring, I'm actually missing Lesnar.
> 
> Why would you have your #1 contender lose and eat the pin 6 days before a PPV ?
> 
> God that wild card rule sucks...


That's how they use Corbin. I'm starting to think we're supposed to think he has no chance only for SWERVE. I'm a Corbin fan so this will make me laugh my balls off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Quite a few things I enjoyed from last night.

The entire 1st half hour of Rollins smashing Elias with a chair, everyone taking out Elias during their entrance, and the Fatal Five Way was fun.

Rollins is out there being a babyface to actually show some initiative for once and instead of getting beat down, he's taking out everyone before they have a chance to align themselves with Corbin.

KO and Sami were entertaining for what they were doing. I like the Nikki/Alexa storyline. The Reigns stuff was fun. The Drew/Heath interactions were nice. The main event was good. Firefly Fun House keeps me asking questions.

So yeah, I enjoyed it. Would have liked it more if they didn't shit on their own Wildcard rule.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hell of a match between Bryan/Rollins. Definitely need to be a PPV main event in the future. Preferably when Bryan is back to being a singles guy and away from Rowan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well there was no major shakeup to boost tickets FOR Sunday. Lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Best post-WM RAW yet, pleasantly surprised, the pacing and feeling of this show was very different, different in a BETTER WAY. This is one to build on, I liked it quite a bit, especially when the first half an hour wasn't all Baron Corbin ref b.s. and got right into a nice match with some stakes to it. Thank God for that! Tightening up the first flabby 20 to 30 minutes of the show and having advertised things with consequences happen within it will make the product MUCH BETTER if this remains a regular thing.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I was really in to Seth/Bryan until they decided to have Rowan cause a DQ to initiate a random needless brawl, Lucky we still got the match in the end.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

SPCDRI said:


> Best post-WM RAW yet, pleasantly surprised, the pacing and feeling of this show was very different, different in a BETTER WAY. This is one to build on, I liked it quite a bit, especially when the first half an hour wasn't all Baron Corbin ref b.s. and got right into a nice match with some stakes to it. Thank God for that! Tightening up the first flabby 20 to 30 minutes of the show and having advertised things with consequences happen within it will make the product MUCH BETTER if this remains a regular thing.


Completely agree. Was definitely better than most RAWs in recent months. Would like for the Wild Card to have a weekly follow up thing on their website to provide some consistency with the rule - like having a list of the four wrestlers or teams that were actual Wild Cards and at the very least having a list of the remaining stars that crossed brand lines that were kayfabe fined but didn’t care and did it anyway.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I am happy to see some positivity for this RAW, it's deserved, it still has a long way to go as previously mentioned here, but any sign of curing the disease is welcome. I am loving this Seth Rollins + also Bray Wyatt segments are coming closer to a climax for his debut.. they can't hold it off much longer imo


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

lol






Nice job by Sarah btw.


----------

